# Murkrow Vs. Sangfroidish



## TruetoCheese (Mar 29, 2015)

[size=+2]*Murkrow vs Sangfroidish*[/size]



Murkrow said:


> For Sangfroidish (or open if he doesn't want another battle)
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 Singles
> *Style:* Set
> ...




*Murkrow's active squad*

 *Bendigeidfran* the male Murkrow <Super Luck>
 *Raigu* the female Mareep <Static>
 *Cat* the female Meowth <Technician>
 *Nikki* the female Numel <Simple>


*Sangfroidish's active squad*

 *Quelana* the female Fennekin <Blaze>
 *Kalameet* the male Noibat <Telepathy> @ Yache Berry
 *Oscar* the male Riolu <Inner Focus> @ Soothe Bell
 *Zulf* the male Ralts <Synchronize> @ Dawn Stone
 *Hindenburg* the male Drifloon <Unburden>
 *Artorias* the male Honedge <No Guard> @ Dusk Stone
 *Havel* the male Aron <Sturdy> @ Dragon Fang
 *Kloe* the female Fletchling <Big Pecks>
 *Neku* the male Scraggy <Shed Skin> @ Lucky Egg
 *Kitaniji* the male Ekans <Shed Skin> @ Lucky Egg

-Murkrow sends out.
-Sangfroidish sends out and commands.
-Murkrow responds in kind.
-We go snorkeling.


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 29, 2015)

I'll send out Bendigeidfran


----------



## Meowth (Mar 29, 2015)

I'll go with Havel.

Fling out *Ancient Power* until further notice, but if he should protect or otherwise be impossible to hit, use *Curse *instead, and if he has clones wipe them out with *Shock Wave*.

*Ancient Power/Curse/Shock Wave x3*


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 31, 2015)

Start off with a Mud Slap to lower accuracy, then get in there with a couple of Sucker Pun- err, Flaps, I guess.

Mud Slap ~ Sucker Punch ~ Sucker Punch


----------



## TruetoCheese (Mar 31, 2015)

Far below the surface of the lake, lines of sunlight frayed and curved around a large dome. It appeared to be a dome, and was, for all intents and purposes, a dome. But it wasn’t. It was a dome in only intent and purpose(a damn fine one), but it was not really a dome. A handful of trainers with a not insignificant amount of money and a similar quantity of psychic type Pokemon set about whirling and controlling the flow of the lake’s water until it carved a half-bubble out of air in the middle of the lake. Two Pokemon and their respective trainers sat in the dry arena. A small four-legged turtle made of rocks and steel pawed at the ground indifferently. On the other side of the field his opponent, a black-feathered crow with a fabulous hat-shaped adornment, smoothed his down between nervous chirps at his trainer. The floor of the arena, while silty and solid, was covered in the flickering lines of light bent through water. The Murkrow stood in one of the jagged squares cast on the ground, cautiously shuffling about whenever an edge bulged too close.


*Round One*

*Murkrow*
Ooo

Bendigeidfran 
Murkrow (M) [Super Luck]
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _"why are we underwater"_
* Mud Slap ~ Sucker Punch ~ Sucker Punch *

*Sangfroidish*
Ooo

Havel
Aron (M) [Sturdy] @ Dragon Fang
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _”why are the rocks so soft :c”_
* Ancient Power/Curse/Shock Wave x3 *​

Bendigeidfran hydrophobic shuddering stilled as the commands were given. Good, he thought, the faster he can finish this up, the better. With a nod to his trainer he took to the air, taking the initiative with him. The Aron looked up at him with his beady blue eyes, betraying no emotion. Until a yelp escaped him when Bendigeidfran drew close. The bird held his talons out, dagger-like points set into yellow claws. Sharpened as they might be, a prime intimidation tactic at least, he opted to instead kick at the dirt in front of the Aron, smirking as he flew past. Havel sputtered as some of the coarse particles entered his eye holes, fogging up his vision somewhat. He growled in retaliation at the blurred black blob that was settling down across from him, and attempted to shake a stubby fist at it when it didn't respond. Bendigeidfran was puzzled as to why his opponent was barking at a large rock.

Having finished his tirade, Havel stamped his forelegs on the ground; causing a localized quake to ripple out from under him. As the rings of rising dust settled, an intense rumbling filled the air. The spectators outside the dome gripped their seats, hard pressed for purchase while underwater. Deep beneath the earth, ancient stones rose to Havel’s call. Diamond shaped shards of rock flew out of the ground and levitated beside the Aron. Havel roared and threw them in the general direction of Bendigeidfran, surely there were enough stones that some of them would hit. Bendigeidfran shrieked as the sharpened projectiles drew close, he shut his eyes just in time feel one whiz past his beak. The rush of air blew him backwards a bit, but he was altogether unarmed. The rock punctured the edge of the dome, causing a splash. The droplets behaved like they were in a pool, and someone just dropped something in; immediately reforming into the shape without a single particle spread to the floor.

Bendigeidfran peeked at Havel, who was preparing another well-aimed stone to kill a bird with. Before the steel-type could react, the Murkrow had flung itself through the air and at his foe. A feathery mass of wing slapped into the Aron's thick exoskeleton, leaving it and the connecting steel-type upended. Havel wiggled his stubby legs from his now prone position, moving them back and forth until he could get enough momentum to jump back up. 

He’d show that stupid bird! Having steadied his rocking, he took one more bounding arc forward. In one motion, Havel flung himself up and roared another stone at the Murkrow. Bendigeidfran tensed, but then sighed with relief when the offending rock zoomed into the dome’s outer reaches, slowing slightly when Havel realized there was no point continuing when he couldn’t see his enemy. He tried pawing at his eyes, and other than his arms actually being too small and blunt, the grime had settled inside his shell and flicked about his eye-fluid whenever he moved. Havel mewled sadly.

Bendigeidfran almost felt bad when he came back around for another ambush. This time, his opponent would be caught completely unawares, the little guy wasn’t even looking his way. The Murkrow swooped in and slowed his descent somewhat, enough to outstretch a wing. Orders were orders though, there was no place for remorse here. Bendigeidfran chuckled to himself, he was indeed the darkest of dark types. He was so preoccupied that he didn’t notice his wing slam downwards into the Aron’s neck joint. Havel cried out as the sudden shock flew through his system, his blood felt like liquid electricity. Underneath his shell, he wailed silently as the spark bounced about his system, completely unimpeded by his thick hide. He was so used to slightly numbed, dulled blows, that the sharpness, the intensity, the heat, was one hell of a revelation. He narrowed his eyes at the bird, who himself seemed somewhat startled, and nudged his head almost imperceptibly at the Murkrow. Instantly, a stone threw itself out of the ground, fired like a missile straight from the earth itself. The point slammed into Bendigeidfran, sending him careening through the air. He grimaced and tried to descend, shaking away the dizziness caused by a rock to the face. He straightened his neck and gripped the ground tightly with his talons, refusing to let go.


*Murkrow*
Ooo

Bendigeidfran 
Murkrow (M) [Super Luck]
Health: 90% | Energy: 90%
Condition: _"they don’t call it super luck for nothin’"_
* Mud Flap~ Sucker Flap ~ Sucker Flap *

*Sangfroidish*
Ooo

Havel
Aron (M) [Sturdy] @ Dragon Fang
Health: 72% | Energy: 94%
Condition: Accuracy -1
_”take that stupid berd!”_
* Ancient Power ~ Ancient Power ~ Ancient Power *​


Spoiler: Rolls:



_A1:_
Mud Slap: Crit Chance(63/100, needed 20 or lower, NO CRIT)
Ancient Power: Hit Chance(76/100, needed 75 or lower, MISS)

_A2:_
Sucker Punch: Crit Chance(25/100, NO CRIT)
Ancient Power: Hit Chance(99/100, MISS)

_A3:_
Sucker Punch: Crit Chance(14/100, _CRIT_)
Ancient Power: Hit Chance(22/100, HIT), Crit Chance(92/100, NO CRIT), Effect Chance(53/100, NO EFFECT)



*Calculations:*
Bendigeidfran’s Health:
100 – 10 (Ancient Power) = 90%

Bendigeidfran’s Energy:
100 – 2 (Mud-Slap) – 4 (Sucker Punch) – 4 (Sucker Punch) = 90%

Havel’s Health:
100 – 4 (Mud-Slap) – 10 (Sucker Punch) – 14 (Sucker Punch) = 72%

Havel’s Energy:
100 – 2 (Ancient Power) – 2 (Ancient Power) – 2 (Ancient Power) = 94%

*Notes:*
-I’ve taken Accuracy drops per the games, so a first stage accuracy drop is a 0.75x multiplier on the original accuracy. I haven’t found a reference to Accuracy stages on the forums, so I’m running with this. If it’s wrong, please let me know and I’ll reref the round immediately.
-The RNG was not kind this round. Or it was, depending on your perspective.
-Super Luck boosts all critical chances by one stage, so all of Ben's moves this round had a 20% chance to crit.
-Damnit Game Freak, Sucker Punch made way more sense when you called it Ambush.
-Comments on prose are greatly appreciated :D
-berd

-Murkrow commands next.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 2, 2015)

Let's hope you keep your luck this turn. Start off with swagger, then use psych up. If you've taken any damage this round, use protect, otherwise use feint attack.


Swagger ~ Psych Up ~ Protect/Feint Attack


----------



## Meowth (Apr 2, 2015)

*Protect* against dat swagga, then *Rock Slide* to bait him into protecting. While he's busy doing that, ignore him and *Curse*.

*Protect ~ Rock Slide ~ Curse*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 2, 2015)

*Round Two*

*Murkrow*
Ooo

Bendigeidfran 
Murkrow (M) [Super Luck]
Health: 90% | Energy: 90%
Condition: _"they don’t call it super luck for nothin’"_
* Swagger ~ Psych Up ~ Protect/Feint Attack *

*Sangfroidish*
Ooo

Havel
Aron (M) [Sturdy] @ Dragon Fang
Health: 72% | Energy: 94%
Condition: Accuracy -1
_”take that stupid berd!”_
* Protect ~ Rock Slide ~ Curse *​

Bendigeidfran nearly upended himself with laughter, a violent fitful of guffaws and chortles along with hearty points and glares at Havel. Of course, all of this was an act. Deep down the bird was afraid beyond comprehension. Those stones could tear his wing in half, and he had to keep dodging them. Havel only has to land one. The Murkrow’s infuriation tactics cease as this realization sagged his feathers. Hey, at least his opponent will be a bit tipsier now, right? Havel grinned from behind a large green translucent sphere. Bendigeidfran gulped.

The Murkrow, now a tad unnerved, lifted a drooping wing to his face and flaps, trying to keep away some nonexistent heat. I…well, maybe he should do the same thing his opponent is doing? That way he could…maybe, uh, possibly have to only land one attack? Yeah! Get inside his head, read his perspective! All that thinky mumbo jumbo. Bendigeidfran set to work, placing his wings on his hat-shaped headfeathers and shutting his eyes. He bobbed his head from the left to the right, trying to tap into the right psychic wavelength, it was a bit of a chore for a dark type but he finally got i-

ROCKS ROCKS ROCKS OH LOOK A BERD ROCKS MMM ROCKS WHY ARE WE UNDERWATER

Oooookay, that was enough of that. ROCKS Bendigeidfran shook his head; it felt heavy, like dirt had settled on him while he had been away. When he opened his eyes, he noticed that Havel was a bit more blurry, like he was in the distance. He raised a wing to his eye and folded in the tips instinctively, up close seemed fine. He looked at the Aron again, barely able to make out the stubby legs being raised into the air.

Havel reared up on his hind legs, and found he didn’t like it up this high, oh dear it was scary, it made him nauseous and let’s come down now. Continuing his intended move, but with a bit more vigour, he slammed his forelegs down into the ground. There was a rumble as the earth unsettled and turned about in its underwater slumber. A few feet from the steel type the ground burst open, pockets of earth shooting into the sky. They arced through the expanse of the dome and hailed Bendigeidfran with their sharpness.

The Murkrow gacked as the rocks sliced through his wings and ruffled his feathers. It was easy to avoid those sharp rocks, but these seemed more…blocky? More blurry, at least. He couldn’t tell where they flew in from, and they just kept coming. Enough, was enough, he wailed and threw up his arms. The light seemed to gleam around him, followed by a rising barrier of green. It just sat there for a moment, before its owner realised that the stone salvo had stopped. Now he just looked funny, he huffed.

Havel swayed his head from side to side, to his foe it looked like he was shaking his head- after all, Bendigeidfran had some pretty lackluster vision now. But in reality, the Aron was chanting demoniac incantations the only way he knew how. Through interpretive dance. He began to mix up his routine, shifting his head up this time. And then down again. Oh man he would revolutionize Aron get-togethers with this. Forget lateral thinking, this was vertical thinking. As if to comment on his horrible idea, the ground beneath him shuddered and faded from brown into a faint purple. Though only for a moment, it was still enough to pull out the edges of Havel’s form. An invisible, almost sinister grip, tugged at the very outline of the Aron in this realm, he felt his shell expand and his arms grow thicker. The price, at least the only one he could feel, was that he was a bit more sluggish.


*Murkrow*
Ooo

Bendigeidfran 
Murkrow (M) [Super Luck]
Health: 78% | Energy: 82%
Condition: Accuracy -1
_"did that rock just get bigger?’"_
* Swagger ~ Psych Up ~ Protect *

*Sangfroidish*
Ooo

Havel
Aron (M) [Sturdy] @ Dragon Fang
Health: 72% | Energy: 85%
Condition: Accuracy -1, Attack +1, Defense +1, Speed -1
_”I feel stronker”_
* Protect ~ Rock Slide ~ Curse*​


*Rolls:*
Rock Slide: Accuracy (61/100, needed 68 or lower to hit, HIT), Effect Chance (82/100, NO EFFECT)


*Calculations:*
Bendigeidfran’s Health:
90 – 12 (Rock Slide) = 78%

Bendigeidfran’s Energy:
90 – 4 (Swagger) – 2 (Psych Up) – 2 (Protect) = 82%

Havel’s Health:
72%

Havel’s Energy:
94 – 2 (Protect) – 4 (Rock Slide) – 3 (Curse) = 85%

*Notes:*
-Made Protect cost its base of 2 energy, since much effort isn’t needed to erect a swaggerbarrier.
-Psych Up copies all stat changes, so now both of them need some glasses.
-An alternative reading of Bendigeidfran’s Swagger:


Spoiler: Swagger, you say?



The Murkow puffed out his chest feathers and brought his wings level with his shoulders. He stared straight down his beak at Havel, and winked. His wingtips, broad and flat like fingers, folded inwards in unison and onto the brim of his hat. He slid his fingerwings across the circular brim, curving across the side and tipping the whole thing down. He wasn’t going to Swagger. Oh, no, no. He was going to _Dapper_. He struck out his leg and took a long step forwards, paused, then took another. Aw yeah. He locked his arms in a half shrug and curved them towards his chest, and then continued. His left wing and right leg kept in time, then his left wing and right leg followed suit, and he strutted all the way to Havel. Nothin’ gon’ touch this. Nothing can touch this. He cocked his head to the side and raised his beak, looking at Havel critically. You can’t touch this. You can’t touch Dapper.



-Sangfroidish is up next.


----------



## Meowth (Apr 2, 2015)

Keep it up with the *Rock Slide*s. If he protects, detects, or flies out of reach use *Curse* some more, and kill clones with *Shock Wave*.

*Rock Slide/Curse/Shock Wave x3*


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 3, 2015)

Use protect first, then try using psych up again. If your accuracy is still impaired use feint attack, otherwise use sucker punch again.

Protect ~ Psych Up ~ Feint Attack/Sucker Punch


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 3, 2015)

*Round Three*

*Murkrow*
Ooo

Bendigeidfran 
Murkrow (M) [Super Luck]
Health: 78% | Energy: 82%
Condition: Accuracy -1
_"did that rock just get bigger?’"_
* Protect ~ Psych Up ~ Feint Attack *

*Sangfroidish*
Ooo

Havel
Aron (M) [Sturdy] @ Dragon Fang
Health: 72% | Energy: 85%
Condition: Accuracy -1, Attack +1, Defense +1, Speed -1
_”I feel stronker”_
* Curse ~ Rock Slide ~ Rock Slide *​

Bendigeidfran eyed his opponent, noting the way the Aron kept stock still. Absolutely unmoving. That wily rock-eater was up to something, he just knew it. Pre-emptive it might be, the Murkrow flung his arms out once again, and plates of hardened green light folded into existence around him. His suspicions were well founded, as Havel scowled from the other side of the arena. He was stationary primarily because he had figured out how to get rid of the grime in his eyes, not because he was an Aron- that was a different kind of stationary. All he had to do was blink really fast and stand really still. Pretty simple stuff. The grime puffed out of his nostrils, well-filtered. He brought his paw up, wishing to share his victory over the dirt, and by extension the Murkrow. His stubbed claw jabbed the ground, a thump like a full sack hitting plastic echoed within itself, resonating over and over throughout the dome. A second pulse of purple spread from beneath the Aron. Havel noted how similar it looked to him wetting himself, if the observer was far away and ten years old. The leg that thumped the ground grew in size, it punctured the now much softer earth. At least, it was soft to Havel. He wiggled it about in place, grinning inwardly at its newfound weight. Then he noticed the wiggling made marks on the earth and started to draw rocks.

Bendigeidfran brought his arms back down. He shuddered to think how simplified his foe’s thoughts must be now. Because to a bird, being slow meant being simple. He placed his wingtips on his head and channeled once more, squawking drily in an attempt to chant; they burst into half-gasps when he enter-

ROCKS? ROCKS YEAH ROCKS. ROCKS ROCKS. I AM AN ARTISTE, BIRD-MAN. HI BIRD-MAN!

Bendigeidfran snapped his eyes open. He nearly fell over when he did. A glance down revealed that his feet were much larger. The ringed segments seemed thicker. He stretched his talons reflexively, it was like they were wrapped in bandages. He could still feel the foot underneath, but it was numbed by…itself?

Havel raised his other paw, aiming to produce a symphony of stone shrapnel. He brought it down next to the existing crack, this time with a loud crash. The ground, already compacting slightly under his weight, shuddered. The dirt in front of Bendigeidfran exploded, Havel had aimed the burst for right where the barrier fell, for insult to stoning. Stones like bullets ripped through the Murkrow’s down. He shrieked and clutched his wing, why were they so painful? His arm was thicker, more feathery; it had to add some defense right? He peeked from under his wing at Havel. Wait…he was larger too.

Havel readied another bombardment of stones. Bendigeidfran narrowed his eyes, he would strike first! He cawed and spun in place, unfolding his wings from their protective positioning. After a twirl on his talons, leaving a spiral of dust on the ground, he shot into the sky. He moved so quickly that his beak touched the edge of the dome, sending out a ripple. The lake’s weight rumbled above him. He cawed and zoomed down towards Havel, the shrill cry fanning out into the water above. Havel raised a paw to shield the blow, and he almost heard the faintest cackle. Bendigeidfran swerved in the air, flipping himself so that his back was facing the Aron. The momentum of his dive carried him forward, closer and closer to the Aron. He outstretched his wing when he drew close, and as he slid past the steel type he gave him a thump in the back of the head. His talons gripped at the dirt and he skidded to a stop several feet from his foe.

Havel fell onto his head. He was more or less standing, but upside down. The wonder rushed from his head when the blood got there, and he began to wiggle his legs out of instinct. Not trying to push himself back to the ground, but trying to pull the ground back up to him. He didn’t like the rocks being the sky being the rocks. The struggling worked somewhat, except not as localised as he presumed. The ground beneath Bendigeidfran cracked and flew up. The bird shrieked and tried to lift off, but the ground he was on was moving faster than he was. A jagged piece of rock flew into the air, slicing through his wing. The Murkrow opened his beak to cry out, but was silenced by another stone thumping against it. He twirled in the air, weaving betweent he stones. But the first strike had offset his rhythm and he bumped into a rock, then shrieked and flew to the side, into another. A final stone smacked into his chest and threw him into the air. He twirled for a bit, like a rising drill-tip and then gravity took ahold. Even while disoriented, his instincts threw out his wings. They weren’t enough, however, and he smacked onto the ground, now much more dizzy than his upside down opponent. So dizzy that he didn’t notice Havel had righted himself once more, finished with his topsy-turvy adventure. 


*Murkrow*
Ooo

Bendigeidfran 
Murkrow (M) [Super Luck]
Health: 54% | Energy: 71%
Condition: Attack +2, Defense +2, Speed -2
_"@.@"_
* Protect ~ Psych Up ~ Feint Attack *

*Sangfroidish*
Ooo

Havel
Aron (M) [Sturdy] @ Dragon Fang
Health: 62% | Energy: 74%
Condition:  Attack +2, Defense +2, Speed -2
_”the upside down world…is fun :o”_
* Curse ~ Rock Slide ~ Rock Slide *​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A2:
Rock Slide: Accuracy (51/100, needed 90 or below to hit, HIT), Effect Chance (49/100, NO EFFECT)

A3:
Rock Slide: Accuracy (29/100, HIT), Effect Chance (7/100, FLINCH)



*Calculations:*
Bendigeidfran’s Health:
78 – 12 (Rock Slide) – 12 (Rock Slide) = 54%

Bendigeidfran’s Energy:
82 – 2 (Protect) – 6 (Psych Up) – 4 (Sucker Punch) + 1 (Psych Up Error from last round) = 71%

Havel’s Health:
72 – 10 (Sucker Punch) = 62%

Havel’s Energy:
85 – 3 (Curse) – 4 (Rock Slide) – 4 (Rock Slide) = 74%

*Notes:*
-Mud Slap is exactly what it says on the tin, just a bit of grime in the eye. It’ll eventually go away, or be rubbed out, and whatnot. If the Accuracy drop was from, let’s say, frying someone’s eyeballs with a Flash, then I’d consider keeping it there until it was changed by a Hone Claws or something. As such, Mud Slap’s Accuracy drop wore off at the end of action one, that way it’s exactly two rounds since it was used. If you guys disagree with this, just bring it up and I’ll change it, with sufficient reasoning.
-Rock Slide on the third action got a flinch off, so Bendi’s first action next round will be flinched. The RNG giveth and the RNG taketh away. Flinches don't work that way, Bendi's fine on the next action.
-Last round I made Psych Up cost 2 energy, while only changing 1 stage’s worth of stats. As such I’ve refunded 1 energy this round. There was also a bit of a fatfinger of the old keyboard, where I put Bendi's energy as 72 instead of 82 last round. HOW COULD YOU GUYS NOT NOTICE THIS FOR SHAME Fixed.

-Murkrow up to the helm.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 5, 2015)

Okay, I don't want to risk another swagger in case the confusion doesn't have much of an affect. Use confuse ray instead. If he protects on the first turn, use confuse ray again, otherwise use sucker punch.

On the last action, if you haven't done any damage yet, use feint attack, otherwise what the hell, use thunder wave.

Confuse Ray ~ Confuse Ray/Sucker Punch ~ Feint Attack/Thunder Wave


----------



## Meowth (Apr 5, 2015)

rocksrocksrocksrocksrocksrocksrocks

Anyway, let's *Chill* for two rounds to clear our head and make that Sucker Punch useless, and then try another *Rock Slide*.

*Chill ~ Chill ~ Rock Slide*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 5, 2015)

*Round Four*

*Murkrow*
Ooo

Bendigeidfran 
Murkrow (M) [Super Luck]
Health: 54% | Energy: 71%
Condition: Attack +2, Defense +2, Speed -2, Flinched 
_"@.@"_
* Confuse Ray ~ Confuse Ray/Sucker Punch ~ Feint Attack/Thunder Wave  *

*Sangfroidish*
Ooo

Havel
Aron (M) [Sturdy] @ Dragon Fang
Health: 62% | Energy: 74%
Condition:  Attack +2, Defense +2, Speed -2
_”the upside down world…is fun :o”_
* Chill ~ Chill ~ Rock Slide *​

Bendigeidfran righted himself after that battle against the rocky eruption, and proceeded to shake his head. He clicked his beak to check if it was all there. He cracked his neck to check if he could still feel. Yep, all good there. He turned his attention to the horizon, or what it would be beyond the dome. His gaze fell on a besnorkelled spectator munching on some fries. The Murkrow nodded his head, rising and falling slowly but in extravagantly large movements. The spectator pushed a finger against his chest. Bendigeidfran nodded quicker. He squinted and noticed the look in the bird’s eyes. Something inside him stirred, filling him with purpose. His hand gripped the side of his wetsuit. He knew what must be done. He flickered the safety flashlight repeatedly. Havel looked up from his beautiful rocky paintings( that one was a rock and that one was a rock, that was a boulder, that one was a rock…). His pupils shrunk in shock. The blinking was like a point of sharp light in the middle of the swallowing darkness. He felt the sounds of the sea around him, slowly growing closer. The light seemed somehow amplified, but Havel couldn’t decipher Bendigeidfran’s smirking expression, or his glowing eyes.

The dome was spinning around him, the shapes melting into thick, inky lines, merging into a moving painting that bulged and contracted in places. He did what any Aron would do in this situation, what any Pokemon should do, his kind believed. He sat down on his behind and closed his eyes. Think calming thoughts, he sighed. Think calming rocks. Think rocking rocks. Rock rocking rocks. Rocks.

Bendigeidfran’s eyes stopped glowing, and he waved away the man with the flashlight, having manipulated the light enough. He moved up to the still form of the steel type, hopping along the dirt. He craned his neck this way and that, scrutinizing every aspect of the Aron. Yep, he was aslee- Havel’s eyes snapped open. Bendigeidfran shrieked and fell back. Two pinpricks of black light shifted in their blue iris, sinking to face Bendigeidfran. The Murkrow didn’t notice he wasn’t breathing. Havel’s eyes snapped shut again. Bendigeidfran blinked. What?

Is he off in some dreamscape? Uh…there is a battle going on here, bud. He tapped a wingfinger on the tip of Havel’s head-plate. Nope, nothing. A handful of feathers stroked the bottom of Bendigeidfran’s beak, and he looked up in thought. His wing snapped to attention, pointing upwards, and his beak unclasped as the idea took hold. In a puff of black light shaped like it would be smoke, he disappeared.

Havel opened his eyes, where was bird-man? As if on cue, a cackling boomed from behind him. He swerved around, twisting his torso so his forelegs fell onto the ground again. Nothing. A beak thrusted into the gap between his head-plate and his shell, smacking into a much more soft inner shelling. Havel yelped, and thundered his head back round. Nothing. He felt the beat of wings above him, and a gentle breeze fell across him. A talon clasped the tip of his head, and laughter followed.

Havel pouted. That was not very nice, bird-man. He threw his head back, a ring of stones flung up from the ground. They jabbed into the bird above, and a shriek was heard. Havel smiled, his eyes closed into happy arches.


*Murkrow*
Ooo

Bendigeidfran 
Murkrow (M) [Super Luck]
Health: 42% | Energy: 61%
Condition: Attack +2, Defense +2, Speed -2
_maddened cackling_
* Confuse Ray~ Sucker Punch (Failed) ~ Feint Attack *

*Sangfroidish*
Ooo

Havel
Aron (M) [Sturdy] @ Dragon Fang
Health: 52% | Energy: 90%
Condition:  Attack +2, Defense +2, Speed -2
_:>_
* Chill ~ Chill ~ Rock Slide*​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Confusion Roll: (78/100, NO CONFUSION)

A2:
Confusion Roll: (87/100, NO CONFUSION)

A3:
Feint: Crit Chance(6/100, _CRITICAL HIT_)



*Calculations:*
Bendigeidfran’s Health:
54 – 12 (Rock Slide) = 42%

Bendigeidfran’s Energy:
71 – 4 (Confuse Ray) – 4 (Sucker Punch) – 2 (Feint Attack) = 61%

Havel’s Health:
62 – 10 (Feint Attack, Crit) = 52%

Havel’s Energy:
74 + 10 (Chill) + 10 (Chill) – 4 (Rock Slide) = 90%

*Notes:*
-I’m not sure how Chills interact exactly with Confusion chances, so I rolled for the 50% confusion chance on action one, but then it halved after the chill. Then it just cleared up.
-Underwater fries. Yes. Make it happen.

-Sangfroidish’s turn on the jetski.


----------



## Meowth (Apr 5, 2015)

TruetoCheese said:


> -I’m not sure how Chills interact exactly with Confusion chances, so I rolled for the 50% confusion chance on action one, but then it halved after the chill. Then it just cleared up.


With things like this, I personally reduce the affliction's duration by one extra action for every action that counteracts it. Thus clearing one's mind from confusion would knock off two actions' worth of duration in one action.

Anyhoo. Just keep it coming with the rocks rocks rocks rocksrocksrocks, Havel; let's switch to *Rock Tomb*s instead of Slides for some variety. *Hone Claws* if he protects or flies out of range, *Shock Wave* if there are clones. You know the drill.

*Rock Tomb/Hone Claws/Shock Wave x3*


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 10, 2015)

It doesn't look too hopeful. A taunt or a torment might break his strategy but it would still end up causing less damage than if we just played it straight with three Sucker Punches.

Just try to get it confused for the first two actions. Use Sucker Punch if it gets confused straight away, and use it as your third move regardless.

Confuse Ray ~ Confuse Ray/Sucker Punch ~ Sucker Punch


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 11, 2015)

*Round Five*

*Murkrow*
Ooo

Bendigeidfran 
Murkrow (M) [Super Luck]
Health: 42% | Energy: 61%
Condition: Attack +2, Defense +2, Speed -2
_maddened cackling_
* Confuse Ray ~ Confuse Ray/Sucker Punch ~ Sucker Punch *

*Sangfroidish*
Ooo

Havel
Aron (M) [Sturdy] @ Dragon Fang
Health: 52% | Energy: 90%
Condition:  Attack +2, Defense +2, Speed -2
_:>_
* Rock Tomb/Hone Claws/Shock Wave x3 *​
Bendigeidfran was inspecting his wing-fingers when he heard his next series of orders. A certain nonchalance had settled over him, his eyes were foggy and his beaky gaze aloof. He cocked his head to the side and flapped the man with the flashlight closer. His other wing pointed a sharp feather at the Aron on the other side of the arena. A flashlight flickered between begrudging groans. Havel wobbled in place, everything was moving again. He didn’t like it when the solids (what Arons call rocks) started moving like the liquids (not-rocks). It upset the fine granular balance the world had. He wanted the water to be still and not shuffle the rocks about in his head, it was mean and uncalled for. The rocks hadn’t done anything. He huffed, exhaling two fine jets of smoke through his nostrils and rolled over on his side. He hit the ground with a thump and started smacking where he thought the water had stolen the rock from with his head.

The Murkrow was surprised his trick had worked again, and waved off the pudgy fan by the edge of the dome. His outstretched wing, still waving, found itself automatically clench into a fist. His irritation was growing, at least. And he was noticing it. Bendigeidfran flew forward and sliced a wing into the prone Aron’s weak neck-plating. Havel winced as the heavy feathers pressed into the soft metal. The pain ran through him like a molten knife, shooting up his neck and spraying it into his head. The sudden jolt was enough to shake him free of his stupor. He pawed at the ground and dragged himself up, his larger feet were kind of an issue when on the ground, but it didn’t matter anymore. Havel wanted to thank the Murkrow, he’d helped him decide which part of the world was rocks again. Arons have only one method of thanking people. And that’s through rocks.

Havel lifted up his hind legs for this maneuver, a signal to Bendigeidfran that it was going to be a bit different. He tensed his wing muscles and slowed his circling flight to observe the geographical workings below. Havel’s shaking had lifted up several rough boulders, pockmarked with craters. The steel type nudged his head and threw the rocks at Bendigeidfran, who cried out as they slammed into him midair. It almost missed him, and he had prepped himself to dodge, but he didn’t account for the increased mass offsetting the stone’s path. The sheer weight of the large boulders caused more pain than the sharpened ones ever could. Those simply nicked his wings and sliced through wayward feathers. These hit him face on, caused his muscle tissue to beat about his fragile bones like it was rattling a cage. He dropped to the ground, wings folded around a boulder.


*Murkrow*
Ooo

Bendigeidfran 
Murkrow (M) [Super Luck]
Health: 28% | Energy: 49%
Condition: Attack +2, Defense +2, Speed -4
_”the hell are these things, why are they so biiiig”_
* Confuse Ray~ Sucker Punch ~ Sucker Punch*

*Sangfroidish*
Ooo

Havel
Aron (M) [Sturdy] @ Dragon Fang
Health: 33% | Energy: 84%
Condition:  Attack +2, Defense +2, Speed -2
_”it’s a new flavor!”_
* Confused! ~ Rock Tomb ~ Rock Tomb *​


Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Confusion: (25/100, needed 35 or lower, _CONFUSED_)

A2:
Sucker Punch: Crit Chance (1/100, _CRITICAL HIT_)
Confusion: (90/100, needed 15 or lower, NO CONFUSION)
Rock Tomb: Accuracy (95/100, HIT)

A3:
Sucker Punch: Crit Chance (3/100, _CRITICAL HIT_)
Rock Tomb: Accuracy (70/100, HIT)



*Calculations:*
Bendigeidfran’s Health:
54 – 13 * 2 (Rock Tomb) = 28%

Bendigeidfran’s Energy:
61 – 4 (Confuse Ray) -4 * 2 (Sucker Punches) =49%

Havel’s Health:
62 – 1 (Confusion Self-Hit) – 14 * 2 (Sucker Punches, Critical Hit) = 33%

Havel’s Energy:
90 – 3 * 2 (Rock Tombs) = 84%

*Notes:*
-Confusion had slightly reduced effectiveness since Havel’s been confused quite recently. It started at moderate this go round.
-Though Havel’s confusion cleared up completely after the two crits smacked him around.
-Fused the descriptions for actions 2 and 3, since they were the same thing.
-I’ll try out the confusion drops per action instead of chance in another battle, I’ll be uniform and stick with the one I’ve already used.

-Murkrow’s been caught on the whaling ship.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 14, 2015)

Yeah, I don't think this confusion tactic is going to continue paying off.

My best bet is probably just hoping for more crits. I'm wary about using sucker punch since he can just choose not to attack. But... if he doesn't then that's probably no harm done to us. So go on, sucker punch!

Sucker Punch ~ Sucker Punch ~ Sucker Punch


----------



## Meowth (Apr 14, 2015)

Just end him with *Head Smash*. One hit should just smack him down to 0%, but if he's still around use *Shock Wave* to finish him. If you miss, try again and use *Rest *on the third action.

*Head Smash ~ Shock Wave/Head Smash ~ Rest*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 15, 2015)

*Round Six*

*Murkrow*
Ooo

Bendigeidfran 
Murkrow (M) [Super Luck]
Health: 28% | Energy: 49%
Condition: Attack +2, Defense +2, Speed -4
_”the hell are these things, why are they so biiiig”_
*Sucker Punch ~ Sucker Punch ~ Sucker Punch*

*Sangfroidish*
Ooo

Havel
Aron (M) [Sturdy] @ Dragon Fang
Health: 33% | Energy: 84%
Condition:  Attack +2, Defense +2, Speed -2
_”it’s a new flavor!”_
* Head Smash ~ Shock Wave/Head Smash ~ Rest *​

It was Bendigeidfran’s last stand, and by god he would make sure it was the greatest. He pulled a wing back, smoothed out the ruffled, dust-coated feathers cowlicked on his hat. They swung up again, and he felt the twing in his scalp as it did so, but he didn’t care anymore. It was for the theatrics more than anything. He knew that some strange, arcane power resided inside him. It only came up a few times, a bit more frequent when he used a certain kind of move. But maybe he could sway it- maybe he could at least convince it.

Bendigeidfran threw himself into the air, he could no longer take off gracefully and had to operate on scaring his wings into motion. His instincts didn’t like rocks now, and he had to remind them. He dove headfirst into Havel, not bothering for any more of his theatrics, that occult power wouldn’t like it overstrung, he could tell. It liked nice, clean, easy sweeps. His beak tapped into the Aron’s hard face-plate and he swung over him midair. In a panic, the Murkrow gripped on the closest thing he could: Havel’s neck.

The Aron shrieked, causing the dome to vibrate like tsunami was about to come crashing down on them. The claws dug into his soft neck-plating, sending sparks up and down his body. The Murkrow’s grip tightened for a moment, causing Havel’s cry to grow ever more shriller, as he tried to right himself. With a flutter of his wings, he thumped off the Aron and onto the ground, roosting shakily before plummeting in a mess of feathers. Beneath his closed beak, resigned to his fate, Bendigeidfran was grinning. That chaotic god out there really did like him.

Havel walked up, paws slamming into the earth. Bendigeidfran wondered if he was pounding the ground with such force, or maybe it was just him hearing it through the cold, damp stone for the first time. The clattering echoed in his head, growing louder with the Aron’s approach. Havel stared down the bird, it was all or nothing now. He pulled up the front of his body with a leap, ceasing the trembling of the earth. Bendigeidfran braced himself.

Havel’s whole front had lifted into the air, and he didn’t bring his paws down to right himself. As gravity willed, his hard metal head swung towards the Murkrow. He closed his eyes as he impacted...with the ground? He appeared to have headbutted his friendly rocks. He apologised profusely and began to dust himself off.

Bendigeidfran took one last chance to lash out at his foe, cackling wildly with death's delight. He was given a chance, by that strange chaotic force that lay dormant within him. He didn't think he'd feel so alive on death's door. His talon kicked into Havel's face, knocking him back and releasing the sound of metal crushing against metal.

Havel scowled and aligned his neck plating with his head, bowing it down low. He charged forward, eyes wrenched shut, and slammed into Bendigeidfran. The impact crushed bone, and he could hear cracked coughs being pushed out from the bird's lungs and out his mouth. His head wracked with pain as he charged onwards. His pace slowed, feet now simply tapping at the ground, their attunement to stone withering away. He grew weaker, and found he couldn't open his eyes. Gravity tugged at his side, and he obliged. He felt the smack of his shell against the ground, but even as the momentum died in his stationary rolling, he felt it grow farther and farther away from him.


*Murkrow*
Xoo

Bendigeidfran 
Murkrow (M) [Super Luck]
Health: 0% | Energy: 41%
Condition: Knocked Out!
_”ow my everything”_
* Sucker Punch ~ Sucker Punch ~ …can I rest now, Ar-Engi?*

*Sangfroidish*
Xoo

Havel
Aron (M) [Sturdy] @ Dragon Fang
Health: 0% | Energy: 68%
Condition:  Knocked Out!
_”you hurt me too, bird-man…? :c”_
* Head Smash ~ Head Smash ~ I don’t wanna open my eyes *​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Sucker Punch: Crit Chance (14/100, _CRITICAL HIT_)
Head Smash: Accuracy (85/100, _MISS_)

A2:
Head Smash: Accuracy (44/100, HIT)



*Calculations:*
Bendigeidfran’s Health:
28 – 28 (Head Smash) = rocked.

Bendigeidfran’s Energy:
49 – 4 (Sucker Punch) – 4 (Sucker Punch) = 41%

Havel’s Health:
33 – 14 (Sucker Punch, Critical Hit) - 10 (Sucker Punch) – 14 (Head Smash Recoil) = feathered.

Havel’s Energy:
84 – 8 (Head Smash) - 8 (Head Smash) = 68%

*Notes:*
-Now that bird knows how to bounce in _style_.
-You have no idea how hard I had to resist writing a dapper punch for Bendi’s last blowout.
-Sturdy doesn't work against recoil damage.

-Murkrow sends out, Sangfroidish sends out and commands, Murkrow commands.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 15, 2015)

I'll send out Nikki


----------



## Meowth (Apr 16, 2015)

Darnit, I somehow completely forgot to even consider recoil damage on anything bar the first action somehow :v Ah well, at least we beat the berd. I'll send out Neku next.

Start setting up with a few *Power-up Punch*es. If she protects or digs out of range, do so with *Bulk Up* instead. 

*Power-up Punch/Bulk Up ~ Power-up Punch/Bulk Up ~ Power-up Punch/Bulk Up*


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 16, 2015)

While he's concentrating on raising his attack, let's lower his defense.

Use Rock Smash. If it was effective in lowering his defense, use Flame Charge as your third move.

Rock Smash ~ Rock Smash ~ Rock Smash/Flame Charge


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 17, 2015)

Nikki’s eyes were wide circles of white, with a pinprick of black darting across each. She traced circles in the dirt with her forelegs, swaying back and forth. What was this place? Her mouth an O, she turned her head from side to side, watching the really big walls fall down. She’d never been in a circley room before, and it was very strange. It was like one biiiiiig wall. A really big wall in the middle that wanted to hug the ground but couldn’t because the ground pushed back up and was being really mean and didn’t like the wall very much. So the wall just stayed friends with the ground and did that hug where it just touches the shoulders of the ground. Nikki sighed and her eyes drooped as she released the puff of steam. Her cheeks turned up in a smile, deciding to tiptoe around the notion that there were people here as well and not just wall and its friend.

Neku’s palm struck his face.

*Round Seven*

*Murkrow*
XOo

Nikki 
Numel (F) [Simple]
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _":o"_
* Rock Smash ~ Rock Smash ~ Rock Smash/Flame Charge *

*Sangfroidish*
XOo

Neku
Scraggy (M) [Shed Skin] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _”(-_Q)”_
* Power-up Punch/Bulk Up ~ Power-up Punch/Bulk Up ~ Power-up Punch/Bulk Up *​

Neku decided it was about time to show that blithering nincompoop what’s what. He hadn’t been able to smack that bird around, and there had to be someone to blame. It certainly wasn’t Nikki, but she was the closest. He pretended to roll up his sleeves, a motion which left his pants unattended. And so they fell to his feet as he walked, but he did not slow, for he could not slow. His left arm jerked forwards and backwards, limbering up what he liked to call the swinger. His glare focused on the Numel, who had finally turned to greet him. She waved a stubby leg, and he began to spin his arm round. She waved harder, and he punched her in the face. Her perpetually open mouth closed for a moment, and her lips flattened into what could be described as an underscore. The glassy look in her eyes didn’t leave, however, and Neku squinted into them. Fire was in his eyes.

Nikki thought that was kind of unfortunate, maybe it was an accident; she knew that she sometimes got excited when waving. Murkrow himself had some markings, bruises, several warm pieces of furniture, several charred pieces of furniture, and a chip in his shoulder. He could attest to this. But it was still kind of mean and Nikki raised an leg and bopped the Scraggy on the head. He winced and gripped the patch of skin where she’d thumped him, the fire suddenly replaced with a puppy-like stare. Nikki’s mouth gaped in horror, how could she hurt someone so defenseless!

Neku snickered and uppercut her chin once again, having successfully made her open her mouth. Nikki’s teeth clattered against each other again. Well that was kind of mean, but two times are just coincedences, you know. Still, it kind of hurt and he should know that bad things happen to bad things…wait no bad people happen to…something like that. She bopped him on the head.

The Scraggy did not flinch this time, looking at her with a blank expression. He cocked his head to the side and Nikki would’ve sworn a question mark popped into existence next to his raised eyebrow. She oohed at his mystical punctuation conjurations. Neku sighed and contacted palm with face again, not even bothering to look at Nikki as he punched her again. It’s not like she’d move, he thought it was hard enough for her to notice.

Nikki grimaced and tried to frown at him again, this time she would use her eyebrows too! But not like he did, she would arch them down, yeah, and it would look really mean. But as she pulled her chin up into a pout she noticed it kind of hurt still. But Mr. Scraggy hadn’t punched her, how could it hurt? Maybe he did, maybe he had been hitting her all this time and that’s why sometimes she got hurt. That was really mean. Really, really mean. And bad people happen to bad things! She slid her feet to and fro across the ground while standing in place, building up speed and kicking up dirt. The volcanic hump upon her back burped to life, pouring a sizzling stream of fire across her back. She dropped her head low and let the lava flow down her neck and onto her head. She smiled, almost forgetting in the calming heat of the fire that there was actually a battle going on. And a moment later she did forget. But her feet were already in motion and she charged forward, colliding with the front of Neku’s chest and sending him flying off. Her feet continued to waddle quickly, and she gasped. She told them to stop, chiding them for their disobedience, but they just took her around in little circles.



*Murkrow*
XOo

Nikki 
Numel (F) [Simple]
Health: 82% | Energy: 91%
Condition: Speed +2
_":O Mr. and Mrs. and grandma feet, please stop moving. You too, Heely!"_
* Rock Smash ~ Rock Smash ~ Flame Charge *

*Sangfroidish*
XOo

Neku
Scraggy (M) [Shed Skin] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 79% | Energy: 94%
Condition: Attack  +3, Defense -2
_”Can you- hey, hello? Hey, we are battling. We are battling here.”_
* Power-Up Punch ~ Power-Up Punch ~ Power-Up Punch *​


Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Rock Smash: Effect Chance (8/100, _DEFENSE LOWERED_)

A2:
Rock Smash: Effect Chance (44/100, _DEFENSE LOWERED_)



*Calculations:*
Nikki’s Mr. Health:
100 – 5 (Power-Up Punch) – 6 (Power-Up Punch) – 7 (Power-Up Punch) = 82%

Nikki’s Mrs. Energy:
100 – 3 (Rock Smash) – 3 (Rock Smash) – 3 (Flame Charge) = 91%

Neku’s Health:
100 – 6 (Rock Smash) – 7 (Rock Smash) - 8 (Flame Charge) = 79%

Neku’s Energy:
100 – 2 (Power-Up Punch) – 2 (Power-Up Punch) – 2 (Power-Up Punch) = 94%

*Notes:*
-Damnit I will write every other Pokemon as a little derp, and you can’t do anything about it. I don’t know why, but blame Havel “rocksrocksrocks” the Aron. By god, if one of you sends out an Alakazam, I will make certain he has sporks.
-I mixed up Neku and Nikki’s names a whooooooole bunch, some might still be strewn here and there in the prose. Feel free to point at them and laugh, best way for me to find ‘em.
-We’ve got some fresh new mons on the field, so I decided it was time for a paint job. I’ve sent the BW sprites to assassinate the XY ones. So far they’ve done marvelously, but if you’d like them to stop oppressing the newer generation, just holler at me.
-I’m reffing speed changes as ± 10 to the base stat (at least as a test). So Nikki (55) is now faster than Neku (48) by just a smidge.

-Murkrow to command.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 17, 2015)

I want you to take advantage of your greater speed and use Iron Head twice. Then I think you should do something I know you're good at and take a big Yawn.

If you're in the middle of your trademark yawns and it looks like the opponent had erected some kind of Protect-ive barrier, keep your mouth open and use your breath to Howl instead.

Iron Head ~ Iron Head ~ Yawn/Howl




TruetoCheese said:


> -I mixed up Neku and Nikki’s names a whooooooole bunch, some might still be strewn here and there in the prose. Feel free to point at them and laugh, best way for me to find ‘em.


The only thing I noticed is that before the round started you mixed up their moves.


----------



## Meowth (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm all for having the gen V-style sprites. The Gen VI "sprites" just look way out of place in reffings, imo.

Anyway! Start by giving her a *Low Sweep* to knock her speed back down to size, then *Drain Punch* some health back and set up a small *Substitute* to stop her yawn from working on you.

*Low Sweep ~ Drain Punch (health) ~ Substitute (10%)*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 18, 2015)

*Round Seven*

*Murkrow*
XOo

Nikki 
Numel (F) [Simple]
Health: 82% | Energy: 91%
Condition: Speed +2
_":O Mr. and Mrs. and grandma feet, please stop moving. You too, Heely!"_
* Iron Head ~ Iron Head ~ Yawn/Howl *

*Sangfroidish*
XOo

Neku
Scraggy (M) [Shed Skin] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 79% | Energy: 94%
Condition: Attack  +3, Defense -2
_”Can you- hey, hello? Hey, we are battling. We are battling here.”_
* Low Sweep ~ Drain Punch (health) ~ Substitute (10%) *​

Nikki’s mouth still felt like it had caught some rust, and whenever she moved it to make an o with her mouth, a tingling spread across the base of her jaw. Her eyelids slanted forward and she gave Neku a kind of nasty but not too nasty look. Mr. and Mrs. and grandma feet, also Heely, helped Nikki speed towards her opponent. The pouting Numel lifted her head high-above as she approached. She wanted to show the Scraggy what he’d done, and how rude it was. Nikki had happened to think that some of the crusty metal had actually formed on the base of her jaw, and wanted to show it to Neku. This was all changed, but not really, when a red coating did form around her chin. The feet family stopped abruptly, sending Nikki’s head crashing down and into Neku’s. She struck like a meat tenderizer, the hardened iron bristles piercing the skin on Neku’s head and leaving several reddish spots. Some were wounds, some were pieces of rust. Nikki fell back, paddling her forelegs in the air in shock. She didn’t mean it, oh no that was very rude of her, she had hit him in the same place over and over again. She made an o face, not noticing the pain in her surprise, and wondered if Neku had rusted over. This had to be checked, of course, no Numel- nay, Pokemon, could leave such a ripe opportunity unplucked. She whispered an apology to Neku and hammered the scientific method down onto him.

The second strike didn’t manage to daze Neku; his eyes were still spinning and he was swaying like a suspended puppet on loose strings, yes. But the pain already flowing down from his head had helped numb the second experiment. A spindly arm went to massage his throbbing forehead, and noticed that the little cuts were oozing out some of his lifeblood. His head was as pocked as a red golfball, and almost dented as well. He needed that, you know, to keep living. Furious strides followed in his wake towards Nikki. His arm was glowing a faint green, and the faint afterimage of a thick bubble wrapped around it. The substance moved like it was in a lava lamp, throwing off globs that dissipated into the air, then reforming just as quickly. Neku raised his fist and punched Nikki in the cheek, the green glob coating the side of her face. The expressive o remained throughout. The glob stuck to Nikki and pulsed at the edges, eating away at her.

The o persisted. In fact, it was kind of calming for her, she felt a bit more at ease. She almost went as far to coo at the blob and try to get it to drain more. She puffed out her chest and a big yawn steamed from her mouth. The cloud was really big and large and puffy and pink, definitely pink. It settled onto the Scraggy’s half-confused, half-afraid forehead like a creamy cap. His eyes shifted from side to side as he felt the big cloud melt on his head, and the coldness of air trickled down his ears.

Neku tried to shake off the oppressive glob of fog, twisting he head around. Some flakes flew to the floor, and melted as soon as it struck, but the central mass seemed to stay put. He stomped her feet, fists balled at his side. He pointed at Nikki to get this stupid thing off him, but the Numel was the nirvanic embrace of awakedness, which was the feeling right after sleep where you’re more or less awake but you don’t want to be so you think you’re asleep. Neku emitted a chirp not unlike a curse, and a long, drawn-out sigh followed it. He unclenched his right hand and flung it up to his head, digging the fingers deep into the icy puff of cloud. As he pulled it off his head, it took some of the cold with it, but he introduced the rest to the floor. Unsatisfied with his defiance of Neku’s attack, he kicked at the cloud, and it sprung up in the shape of a Scraggy.



*Murkrow*
XOo

Nikki 
Numel (F) [Simple]
Health: 71% | Energy: 77%
Condition: Speed +2
_":>"_
* Iron Head ~ Iron Head ~ Yawn*

*Sangfroidish*
XOo

Neku
Scraggy (M) [Shed Skin] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 54% | Energy: 86%
Condition: Attack  +3, Defense -2, Drowsy
_*yawn*_
* Flinched! ~ Drain Punch ~ Substitute (10%) *​


Spoiler: Rolls:



A1:
Iron Head: Effect Chance (15/100, _FLINCH_)

A2:
Iron Head: Effect Chance (65/100, NO EFFECT)



*Calculations:*
Nikki’s Mr. Health:
82 – 11 (Drain Punch) = 71%

Nikki’s Mrs. Energy:
91 – 5 (Iron Head) – 5 (Iron Head) – 4 (Yawn) = 77%

Neku’s Health:
79 – 10 (Iron Head) – 10 (Iron Head) + 5 (Drain Punch Self-Heal) – 10 (Small Substitute) = 54%

Neku’s Energy:
94 – 3 (Drain Punch) – 5 (Small Substitute) = 86%

*Notes:*
-Kinda tired so if you do notice any errors, do so emphatically.
-Nikki didn't have to wait for Neku to make a sub, since she was still operating at high waddlespeed.

-Sangfroidish to *yawn* or…der…


----------



## Meowth (Apr 18, 2015)

Damnit of all the actions to flinch on it had to be the one that made my sub useless

Okay, so sleep's happening. Savage her with a *Super Fang* before it does, then just *Sleep Talk*, since it's not like you can do anything else. If she protects or is underground when you're trying to Super Fang her, *Iron Defense* instead, and if she makes a sub try to break it with *Focus Punch*.

*Super Fang/Iron Defense/Focus Punch ~ Sleep Talk ~ Sleep Talk*


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't want to get a super fang so it looks like I'll have to protect...

The heightened defense shouldn't be a problem if we stick to special attacks though.
Chill for a bit first, then use Flamethrower to get rid of the substitute.

Protect ~ Chill ~ Flamethrower


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 23, 2015)

*Round Eight*

*Murkrow*
XOo

Nikki 
Numel (F) [Simple]
Health: 71% | Energy: 77%
Condition: Speed +2
_":>"_
* Protect ~ Chill ~ Flamethrower *

*Sangfroidish*
XOo

Neku
Scraggy (M) [Shed Skin] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 54% | Energy: 86%
Condition: Attack  +3, Defense -2, Drowsy
_*yawn*_
* Super Fang/Iron Defense/Focus Punch ~ Sleep Talk ~ Sleep Talk *​

Nikki didn’t need to use any protecting moves; she knew she would be absolutely okay. She had settled her differences with Mr. Lizardpants, so nothing bad could come of it, right? She burped out an ember, and immediately blushed, throwing a glowing pink shield up around her. No, she hadn’t done such an unsightly and rude thing. That was indecent and rude and mean and she didn’t do it. No one could see her, nope. Not a one.

Neku shrugged, guessing that Nikki enjoyed spending time alone with her gastronomic expulsions (If Nikki heard of that she would be quite saddened). A porous metal seeped from the tip of the red scale on his head, spreading across the top half of his torso. Neku took to rubbing his arms down with it, then applied the steely balm to his pants. Once he had gotten to the soles of his feet, Nikki had dropped the barrier. Curiousity had caused her to bite, or would’ve if her mouth wasn’t an o again, and she gazed in wonder at the lustre of Neku’s head. It was so shiny she could see her face in it! She waved at herself, and jumped back when she waved back. And then jumped back. Then her reflection drooped down, down and down still. She stepped up to it in confusion, wondering why her glassy companion was trying to go away, not noticing that Neku’s head had dropped into a deep sleep. A snore startled Nikki, and that was when she finally noticed. Maybe she should sleep as well? But her trainer wouldn’t approve of napping, that was for your opponents. Maybe just a quick one! She looked around then closed her eyes, thinking of how cool sleeping was.

Neku mumbled something in his sleep, rousing Nikki’s attention. One of the Numel’s eyes dared a glance, only to notice a large stone spurting out of the ground. Where Havel had blasted rocks out of, a sharp remnant flew out, arcing downwards. It slid across Nikki’s side, leaving a long gash in her bright yellow skin.

She tittered about, surely Mr. Lizardpants hadn’t meant it? He was asleep after all. Maybe he spoke the rock language like Mr. Stoneturtle did before. She had been watching the battle intently from her Pokeball, at least until it was naptime. She stamped her feet on the ground, trying to decide on what to do. Apparently the foot family, and Heely, were fed up with waiting. Nikki decided on a verdict, and nudged closer to the sleeping Scraggy. She half-whispered a sorry before a jet of flame spouted from her lips, bathing the shining dark type in red and orange. Nikki hurried back, muttering more apologies and looking sternly at her feet. She stopped her apologizing when she backed into Neku’s sleeping form. She turned her head to her victim and a revelatory aaah escaped her lips. Sat in front of her was a particularly glazed sack of folded skin, which was now slowly sinking into a half-liquid puddle like melting ice cream.

Neku mumbled something in his sleep again, almost exactly the same as his last little ramble, just a bit more distracted? Nikki watched as the great stone rose out of the earth where she stood and impaled the ground right next to her. Maybe he was asking her to sit down? She tried to perch her bottom on the stone, but found she kept sliding off and onto the ground. She frowned and tried again, Mr. Lizardpants had been nice enough to give her a chair in his underwater home. It would be much too rude to refuse his offer.



*Murkrow*
XOo

Nikki 
Numel (F) [Simple]
Health: 58% | Energy: 81%
Condition: Speed +2
_"no Mr. Chair please let me help you"_
* Protect ~ Chill ~ Flamethrower *

*Sangfroidish*
XOo

Neku
Scraggy (M) [Shed Skin] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 54% | Energy: 72%
Condition: Attack  +3, Asleep (1 more action)
_”do arondroids dream of elec…rocks”_
* Iron Defense ~ Sleep Talk (Stone Edge) ~ Sleep Talk (Stone Edge) *​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A2:
Sleep Talk: Move (67/100, Stone Edge), Stone Edge: Accuracy (61/100, HIT)

A3:
Flamethrower: Effect Chance (71/100, NO EFFECT)
Sleep Talk: Move (67/100, Stone Edge), Stone Edge: Accuracy (90/100, _MISS_)
Shed Skin: (96/100, NO EFFECT)



*Calculations:*
Nikki’s Mr. Health:
71 – 13 (Stone Edge) = 58%

Nikki’s Mrs. Energy:
77 – 2 (Protect) + 10 (Chill) – 4 (Flamethrower)= 81%

Neku’s Health:
54%

Neku’s Substitute:
10 – 11 (Flamethrower) = toasted.

Neku’s Energy:
86 – 2 (Iron Defense) – 6 (Stone Edge) – 6 (Stone Edge) = 72%

*Notes:*
-Even the RNG loves rocksrocksrocks.
-The end of round status last round incorrectly showed Nikki’s energy as 71%, even though I calculated it as 77%. Fixed the error.

-Murkrow commands next.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 23, 2015)

Use protect first since even if he uses sleep talk he can't choose to choose a status move.
Once he wakes up, start blasting him with Lava Plumes. If he gets burned, switch to Flamethrower.

Protect ~ Lava Plume ~ Lava Plume/Flamethrower


----------



## Meowth (Apr 23, 2015)

The chances of Sleep Talk rolling anything that'll do us any good are pretty slim, so *Chill *first action. Then get off that *Super Fang* and nab some health with *Drain Punch*.

*Chill ~ Super Fang ~ Drain Punch*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 24, 2015)

*Round Nine*

*Murkrow*
XOo

Nikki 
Numel (F) [Simple]
Health: 58% | Energy: 81%
Condition: Speed +2
_"no Mr. Chair please let me help you"_
* Protect ~ Lava Plume ~ Lava Plume/Flamethrower *

*Sangfroidish*
XOo

Neku
Scraggy (M) [Shed Skin] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 54% | Energy: 72
Condition: Attack  +3, Asleep (1 more action)
_”do arondroids dream of elec…rocks”_
* Chill ~ Super Fang ~ Drain Punch *​

Nikki hiccupped and the helpful barrier of pink formed into place again. Starting from by her feet this time and curling through the air to form a perfect shining sphere. Neku was unfazed by the sudden bubblegumming of his enemy, mumbling something with a stupid grin plastered on his face. Nikki noticed it through the glassy pink, and tensed for a moment when she heard the mumbling. But nothing happened.

Nikki dropped the barrier and waddled forward. She placed her forehead against the Scraggy’s. The skin felt tingly and slick, like the sides of spikes instead of the points. She nudged forward and plopped him onto the ground, his arms fell onto the dust beside him, baring him spread eagled. She hobbled away and lifted up her forelegs, her cheeks puffing in preparation. As she brought down her hooves she exhaled a great steaming breath. Cracks poured out from beneath Neku, new ones appearing with each throbbing of the earth. Bits of magma flew up, their paths barred by the resistant earth. Nikki stomped her right foot down again, and the ground exploded. Neku opened her eyes just in time to see a circle of magma envelop him. Rocks floated in front of him, and the sound of lava crashed around him. He only realized he was being thrown into the air when gravity pulled the molten rock down and through him. His eyes shut as the heat sank through him, and then managed to open them in time to notice his trajectory towards Nikki. Neku opened his mouth in preparation, his bucktooth elongated several inches, and aimed at her back.

He collided with her tooth first, and chomped down on the Numel’s hard skin. The tooth cut right through her flesh and sent shocks of pain fleeing through her system. Nikki shrieked and tried to gallop away from the pain, throwing the still in-motion Scraggy partially off her back. Her fooftalls sent ripples of dust outwards, and the rumbling began again. Neku sighed, he was getting used to it now. The earth beneath him erupted, sending him arcing towards Nikki yet again. It was like she was playing badminton with herself.  He cried out when the lava got under his pants, collecting at the bottom like a pot. It swilled about as he flew, continuing to burn until it sputtered out onto the ground mid-flight. Spurned by his pain, time he raised a fist, with a faint orange glow around it, as he flew towards her. 

Nikki noticed just in time and made an o face. Neku pushed his fist out in front of him, making sure to use all the momentum he could muster. All he needed now to complete the set was a cape. He slammed hard into Nikki’s forehead, sending them both rolling across the ground like a lizard on a bowling ball. Nikki spouted a few reactionary blobs of lava, afraid of the sudden movement of Mr. Room. Neku just clang onto her, fist sapping as much of her life force as it could. They finally uncurled from their tumultuous journey by the center of the arena, having had quite enough of round trips at that point. Neku wobbled unsteadily to his feet, and Nikki tried to clear her head by way of shaking.



*Murkrow*
XOo

Nikki 
Numel (F) [Simple]
Health: 18% | Energy: 71%
Condition: Speed +2
_":u"_
* Protect ~ Lava Plume ~ Lava Plume*

*Sangfroidish*
XOo

Neku
Scraggy (M) [Shed Skin] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 35% | Energy: 57%
Condition: Attack  +3
_”so dizzy @.@”_
* Chill ~ Super Fang ~ Drain Punch *​


Spoiler: Rolls:



A2:
Lava Plume: Effect Chance (95/100, NO EFFECT)

A3:
Lava Plume: Effect Chance (75/100, NO EFFECT), Crit Chance (3/100, _CRITICAL HIT_)




*Calculations:*
Nikki’s Mr. Health:
58 – 29 (Super Fang) – 11 (Drain Punch) = 18%

Nikki’s Mrs. Energy:
81 – 2 (Protect) – 4 (Lava Plume) – 4 (Lava Plume) = 71%

Neku’s Health:
54 - 10 (Lava Plume) – 14 (Lava Plume, Critical Hit) + 5 (Drain Punch Self-Heal) = 35%

Neku’s Energy:
72  +  10 (Chill) – 22 (Super Fang) - 3 (Drain Punch) = 57%


*Notes:*
-I’d like to say the damage was capped, but it was much too calculated to demean like that.

-Sangfroidish up to command.


----------



## Meowth (Apr 24, 2015)

Okay Neku, we're nearly there! Two more *Drain Punch*es should do the trick. *Work Up* if you can't hit her. If she Rests, see if you can wake her up prematurely with your loudest *Roar*!

*Drain Punch/Work Up/Roar x3*


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 24, 2015)

Okay, what I want is for you to use Lava Plume for two actions.
Don't use it twice though - I want you to stand in the exact centre of the field and use Lava Plume, and use it continuously, for that long. If we're lucky it'll make it hard to come close to you but why I want you to do this is to make sure that enough of the lava that bursts out of the ground and your body hits the water above to make a thin crust that'll block out enough light to make it hard to see you. If that works are you're still around, find a spot (just don't stay in the middle after you're done!) and Rest. If not, use Overheat to make your last stand.

Lava Pluuuu ~ uuuume ~ Rest/Overheat


(Came up with this idea in the shower this morning)


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 25, 2015)

*Round Ten*

*Murkrow*
XOo

Nikki 
Numel (F) [Simple]
Health: 18% | Energy: 71%
Condition: Speed +2
_":u"_
* Lava Pluuuu ~ uuuume ~ Rest/Overheat
*

*Sangfroidish*
XOo

Neku
Scraggy (M) [Shed Skin] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 35% | Energy: 57%
Condition: Attack  +3
_”so dizzy @.@”_
* Drain Punch/Work Up/Roar x3 *​

Nikki heard the foot family groan to their neighbours, the legs. Their home was really wobbly, and Nikki could feel it. This wasn’t really a good thing, and Nikki thought they should get some rest after all their hard work moving her around really fast. Nikki closed her eyes and clenched the muscles around the miniature caldera on her back, emitting a fine strand of steam. It was a sign of greater things rumbling beneath the earth. The whole arena shivered, the psychic Pokemon keeping the dome intact stuttered for but a moment. The water came cascading downwards but was immediately pulled back to its normal form, followed by a few telepathic sighs. In a vague ring shape around Nikki, cracks in the earth appeared, flecked with red. Boiling blisters of the ground. She squeezed harder on whatever mental trigger kept the lava going. A thin cylinder of bright red and orange shot out of her hump, it took the lead and called to its brothers in the ground to rise. They did so. Towers of fiery lava, still bubbling with heat, poured into the dome above. Nikki hazarded a glance and the o of her mouth shrunk. As soon as the plumes struck the water, instead of cooling into a nice shell, they crackled and fizzed and sputtered outwards. Chunks of half-formed rock exploded from the contact point, parts still seared in fresh lava. Steam rose through the dome, causing the whole explosive area above Nikki to foam violently. Each column continued pouring into the water, only furthering the chaos. The impacts sent hissing splotches of water crying through the air, followed closely by the hot volcanic sludge. The blasts checkered the battlefield in red and hissing blue.

Neku lifted an arm to shield himself from the blasts, but a wayward stream cut into his skin and tore it right off. He clutched the open wound, crying in anger more than anguish. He took his one good arm and grabbed at the side of his pants, then waddled very quickly over to the Numel. He braced himself, and walked through the exploding geysers of flame and steam, clutching at his opened skin. The extraneous flaps from the tearing wound charred black in the heat, and some of Neku’s body had achieved the same finish when he walked out. Though, he didn’t walk out. He ran out, fist clenched with purpose. He rammed his knuckles straight into Nikki’s face. An orange light spread across it, coating the scrunched up c face momentarily before Neku pulled his fist away. Some of the blackened spots of skin faded away, like the brighter yellow was folding over it.

Nikki felt the sharp pain knock the insides of her head about, and she knew that this meant she was more or less at the end of her game. For the first time in her existence as a Numel, she glared at another Pokemon. Her pupils were maddeningly small, the effect of countless feats of endurance. She had waited,  and been nice, and tried to be friendly. He was the mean one, she just accidentally hit him. It was hard to move around at such a speed, she wasn’t used to it! She even apologized, but he didn’t care. No. This was enough. Nikki bellowed like a volcano about to erupt, and the rising jets of lava around her stilled, their flow stopped. Whatever lava remained was dropping to the surface, when the rumbling resumed. Blasts of fire shot out from the empty holes, storming higher and higher. Neku was trapped in a living flame with an angry Numel. He gulped. Beneath his foot another column of fire erupted, searing him down one side of his face. Another behind him, charring his tail. Another, sending rock flying into the curtain of fire that surrounded him. Nikki stood watching in the center, living vengeance surrounded by the orange ire of the flame. Neku cried out as the burns tugged at his skin, pulling it off and away. He thrust his fist forward, through the spurts of fire ravaging the earth between them. He held back a scream when it passed through a full column, but he felt the compacting of something on the other side, followed by a gasp. He felt the momentarily coldness of the sapping fist seeping energy into him, all the more cold in the pits of hell. The curtain of red fell, the fire that the lava had stoked was now licking the edges of the ground as it receded back into the deep earth. Nikki stood with head bowed to the ground, unable to move.



*Murkrow*
XXo

Nikki 
Numel (F) [Simple]
Health: 0% | Energy: 54%
Condition: Knocked Out!
_would much like to rest on some pillow basalt_
* Lava Pluuuu ~ uuuume ~ Overheat
*

*Sangfroidish*
XOo

Neku
Scraggy (M) [Shed Skin] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 16% | Energy: 48%
Condition: Attack  +3, Burned (3% damage over the round)
_”Through the fire and flames…”_
* Drain Punch ~ Drain Punch ~ Drain Punch *​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A1 & A2:
Lava Plume: Effect Chance (11/100, _BURN_)

A3:
Overheat: Accuracy (65/100, HIT)
Shed Skin: (81/100, NO EFFECT)



*Calculations:*
Nikki’s Mr. Health:
18 – 8 * 3 (Drain Punch) = dormant.

Nikki’s Mrs. Energy:
71 – 10 (Lava Pluuuu ~ uuuume) – 7  (Overheat) = 54%

Neku’s Health:
35 – 12 (Lava Plume) – 16 (Overheat) – 3 (Burn) + 4*3 (Drain Punch Self-Heal) = 16%

Neku’s Energy:
57 - 3 * 3 (Drain Punch) = 48%

*Notes:*
-There was a ruling on Psychic where it could be held continuously for three actions, I guess a Lava Plume could be the same if you just exerted a bit more energy to keep it going.
-Alrighty, research and learning time! I always love this part of reffing, I get so many random bits of knowledge. So, lava that has been erupted recently will be unable to cool in water. The mixture of steam rising from the eruption and the lava shooting out of the earth around Nikki would have caused the water above Nikki to boil, as erupted lava reaches insanely high temperatures. If the lava had poured into the water, then it could have formed pillow basalt, which are chunks of spherical rock. However, Lava Plume causes an explosive discharge of lava. When this happens there is no real chance for the incredibly hot, incredibly fast moving lava to cool, and the jets would simply enter the water above and cause more explosions of lava and water. Some chunks of rock could feasibly form, but they would be shot out immediately by the ensuing explosions. As this is the case, I increased the base damage of Lava Plume. Neku also had to get close to punch Nikki, so he would’ve taken damage regardless.
-I wrote the first two Drain Punches as one, since it seemed a more fitting reaction to the uuuuuuuuuuuume.
-I only did one burn roll for the Lava Plume, since it was a continuous stream. It managed to burn, of course...
-We hit double digit rounds, guys! What an explosive entrance into bigger and better place values.

-Murkrow sends out his last contender and commands.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 25, 2015)

I'll send out Raigu. I think we'd better play a bit defensively here.

You're slower than him so unless he Dug, start off with Reflect. If he did Dig, use Magnet Rise instead.
Then, use Thunderbolt on the next turn unless he didn't use dig on the first turn but did on the second, in which case Magnet Rise.

Lastly, if you did use Thunderbolt last time and it hit, use Protect, otherwise use Thunderbolt.


Reflect/Magnet Rise ~ Thunderbolt/Magnet Rise ~ Thunderbolt/Protect


----------



## Meowth (Apr 25, 2015)

Great work, Neku! Not long now and you'll be a big, strong Scrafty. Let's just concentrate on roughing this sheep up for the next guy out.
Start with a *Taunt* to waste her first action. In all likelihood that'll mean she'll use both Thunderbolts and finish you off, but at least that annoying screen won't go up. Then hit her with a *Toxic* and *Snarl* to reduce her special attack.

*Taunt ~ Toxic ~ Snarl*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 26, 2015)

Not soon after Nikki had faded into a red beam of light did another Pokeball enter the fray. It clicked open and showered the arena in a flash of dazzling light, at the center of which was Raigu, the greatest Mareep you ever did see. Raigu’s eyes beamed at her opponent, little pearls of perfection set into her impeccable blue head. Neku raised an eyebrow, about to point and ask a question when he was interrupted by a crowdful of cheers. Raigu, Raigu, Raigu!


*Round Eleven*

*Murkrow*
XXO

Raigu
Mareep (F) [Static]
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: 
_”That’s me!”_
*Reflect/Magnet Rise ~ Thunderbolt/Magnet Rise ~ Thunderbolt/Protect *

*Sangfroidish*
XOo

Neku
Scraggy (M) [Shed Skin] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 16% | Energy: 48%
Condition: Attack  +3, Burned (3% damage over the round)
_”The hell is this?”_
* Taunt ~ Toxic ~ Snarl *​

Neku didn’t entirely understand what was happening, and neither did the trainers. The crowd was going wild at the introduction of a sheep. Why hadn’t they applauded when Neku entered? Why didn’t they applaud when he punched a living volcano in the face? The Scraggy’s face scrunched up tight, creased with anguish and fury. He whistled to the sheep, who shut her mouth and watched intently with her sparkling eyes. Neku had learnt the burn, it was there on his arm, and it time to show his syllabic prowess.

_“You should’ve been named Raigohome!”_

The Mareep was stunned. Such brutality had never once touched her delicate ears. She almost swooned, unable to bear with the ruthless chiding. Tears bubbled in her eyes, accentuated by the glowing lines of the dome. Neku spat on the ground in front of him, arms folded in defiance. He had to weather the booing and jeering of the crowd now. Someone had to put that stick of cotton candy in her place, and damned if it wasn’t him. He heard a sizzling from beside him, and lifted his leg reflexively. By his side a puddle of scalding water had hissed to life when his saliva plunged into it. A sneer crawled onto Neku’s face, and some of the more observant snorkelers outside noted, with abject horror, that something was about to happen. The Scraggy lifted his pants and strode with confidence towards Raigu. His shoulders flung to and fro as he walked, splaying his determination everywhere. The sheep’s tearing up stopped as he approached, and she cocked her head to the side in apprehension. Neku swilled a glob of saliva in his mouth, sliding it across the inside of his cheeks. He spat. Right onto her face. He spat acid right onto her face.

Raigu’s shriek outstripped the crowds’. She shook her head furiously, but the slow burn of the poison had entered through her nostrils already. She yipped, and her fur crackled with electricity. Tufts of her coat rubbed together, channeling the current around them. Neku tried to back away, but the now purple muzzle of the sheep locked him in place. The tufts stop vibrating with energy. He braced himself.

Before he could close his eyes a bolt of lightning ripped through the air, he could hear it set the damp atmosphere alight. It jolted straight into his neck, and the shock spread throughout his body immediately. His arms and legs started shaking as soon as the bolt hit him, and he was unable to calm them. Neku feared opening his mouth, afraid that the locked jaw muscles might never recover if he forced them to try. His teeth gritted as the tingling reached his insides, and spread a cool throughout his body. It was the calm before the storm. A bolt of heat surged across his vitals, seizing up his insides. He contorted and twisted where he stood, his body flipping him and bending him at odd angles at the lightning’s mercy. The twisting finally upended his stomach, and the twisted gut caused him to crumple to the ground in a heap of singed skin. He strained his vision, only to see two black pearls sparkling above him…



*Murkrow*
XXO

Raigu
Mareep (F) [Static]
Health: 99% | Energy: 96%
Condition: Toxipoisoned (2% next round), Taunted ( 1 more action)
_”my sheep face :c”_
* Nothing ~ Thunderbolt ~ derp *

*Sangfroidish*
XXo

Neku
Scraggy (M) [Shed Skin] @ Lucky Egg
Health: 0% | Energy: 40%
Condition: Knocked Out!
_”I’ve gotta Raigetoutofhere now…”_
* Taunt ~ Toxic ~ damn Raigu*​
*Arena Notes:*
-At the center of the arena there’s a ring of vents, still hot from the eruption. Cracked rocks covered in still warm lava litter the field, along with several hissing puddles that are slowly shrinking.



Spoiler: Rolls:



A2:
Toxic: Accuracy (63/100, HIT)
Thunderbolt: Crit Chance(6/100, _CRITICAL HIT_)



*Calculations:*
Neku’s Health:
16 – 1 (Burn) – 15 (Thunderbolt, Critical Hit) = toasted.

Neku’s Energy:
48 – 4 (Taunt) – 4 (Toxic) = 40%

Raigu’s Health:
100 – 1 (Toxipoison) = 99%

Raigu’s Energy:
100 – 4 (Thunderbolt) = 96%


*Notes:*
-Raigu was ordered to play defensive, so when she didn’t have any damaging moves on action one she just sat there instead of Struggling. Though, she defaulted to Thunderbolt on the last action…or she would’ve if not for a certain critical hit.
-Since there was a pretty explosive change to the battlefield last round...I should probably have mentioned it then :p You have it now at least!

-Sangfroidish sends out and commands.


----------



## Meowth (Apr 26, 2015)

Bah, damn crits. Still, great job Neku! Oscar, you're up.

First we'll pack 15% health into a *Substitute*, just in case she gets any funny ideas about Thunder Waving or any such nonsense. Then we just spam *Bulldoze*. If she uses Cotton Spore, use *Blaze Kick* to burn off the fluff, and do the same if she's under the effects of Magnet Rise. If she protects or is otherwise unhittable, *Work Up*.

*Substitute (15%) ~ Bulldoze/Blaze Kick/Work Up ~ Bulldoze/Blaze Kick/Work Up*


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 26, 2015)

Okay then, we're still going to play defensively for a bit. Start off with Magnet Rise, then set up that Reflect. After that's done, we should be taking care of that Substitute, but for now, use Heal Bell to detoxify.

Magnet Rise ~ Reflect ~ Heal Bell



TruetoCheese said:


> Condition:
> _”That’s me!”_


Oh hi Johnny, I didn't know it was you.


EDIT: Wait, is the Taunt still active? I'll redo this if it is D:!


----------



## Meowth (Apr 26, 2015)

The last round only lasted two actions, actually, so Taunt should persist for the first action of this next round.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 26, 2015)

Then in that case, use Facade instead.

Facade ~ Reflect ~ Heal Bell


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 27, 2015)

Sangfroidish said:


> The last round only lasted two actions, actually, so Taunt should persist for the first action of this next round.


Fixed. Reffing up shortly.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 27, 2015)

In Neku’s place is revealed another fighting type, a lithe pup banded in blue and black. The Riolu bows to his opponent before assuming a fighting stance. Raigu nods in reply. They both know this arduous battle is coming a close, and they are the heralds of its end.


*Round Twelve*

*Murkrow*
XXO

Raigu
Mareep (F) [Static]
Health: 99% | Energy: 96%
Condition: Toxipoisoned (2% damage next round), Taunted (1 more action)
_”oh look a doggy!”_
* Facade ~ Reflect ~ Heal Bell *

*Sangfroidish*
XXO

Oscar
Riolu (M) [Inner Focus] @ Soothe Bell
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Condition: _”move like wataaah”_
* Substitute (15%) ~ Bulldoze/Blaze Kick/Work Up ~ Bulldoze/Blaze Kick/Work Up *​

Oscar places his palms together, eyes shut. Raigu muses as to what is happening, between bowing to cheers from the crowd. The sound of rushing water fills Oscar’s mind, and he lets it. He feels the hollow of his body, and he feels the water enter and fill it to the brim. His mind was an empty cup before, and now it is full. The Riolu’s eyes snap open, Raigu flinches, and he motions his hands about the battlefield, creating curving arcs and flowing lines. Water from the edge of the dome comes pouring out, circling the ground beside Oscar. It fills the space like there was an invisible cup present, taking on the shape of a Riolu.

Raigu cocked her head, as if to ask Oscar if he’s quite done with his shenaniganry. Oscar’s form is still, eyes closed in meditation, as silent as a placid lake. Raigu yips. Oscar jerks awake, almost snoring, and wipes away some snot. The Riolu nods in half-awake blinks. Raigu rolls her eyes. Fighting types. Thinking they’re all that. She bounds over to the flowing blue Riolu and headbutts it. The crowd goes wild, never before have they seen a _ram_ like this. Raigu hides the poison’s wrenching effects on her face by forcing a shivering smile. The crowd grows louder. Raigu headbutts it again, and again. Each thump of greater magnitude than the last, pumped up by the cheer. Water splashes off it, the only signal that it is being wounded, and smacks into puddles on the ground. Some of it steams when it touches the cooling pools of lava. Raigu opportunistically takes the wisp of steam to end her assault, bounding back across the field.

Oscar may have been somewhat angered by the attack. His face grew darker and darker with each strike, as if he could feel the anguish of his liquid brother. The Riolu raises a foot just as Raigu turns for a sweeping bow, and slams it into the earth. The open geysers shudder as the shockwave slides through them, throwing up a wake of crumbled rock. The noise hits Raigu just before the strike, giving her enough time to turn half-way. The tremor climbed into her bones, and rattled them inside her like she was a cage. She heard the creaking whine of her legs giving way to the attack, and stumbled onto her knees hidden under the fluff. So hidden were her knees that she was now a puffball with a head. The crowd would be amused if she started to bolt around the battlefield as a puff of animated cream, but that was for another day. She yawned, and fine lines of sharpened light shot into place in front of her. They stabbed into each other in perfect time, forming a rotating square of glassy green in front of her. Oscar swept his leg back up, raising dust in an arc, then stomped once more with measured fury. He knew the sheep was left to her knees for movement, so her legs would be much more vulnerable now. The lines of force fanned out from his leg before shuddering into formation. They charged in a perfect line towards Raigu, who sat smiling at her reflection in the glassy wall. The shockwave, rumbling with purpose, travelled beneath the wall, ignoring its defensive capabilities, and unleashed their pent up force underneath the Mareep. Raigu rocked forwards and backwards, having a localized quake beneath her, how had her wall failed? How could she go on now! The embarrassment was unreal! Though she did have this spiffy mirror at least, and her grin returned, albeit a bit shaky. 

Once she had been completely thrown about by the invading shockwave, she set to work purging her insides. This poison had cursed her long enough, and it did end up blocking part of her olfactory factories. She did this upside down because she didn’t want to hurt her tender feet. She wiggled them in the air, and moved her head from side to side while baaaing repeatedly. Somehow, this rhythm and lack of a melody turned into harmonious chiming. The sound shook through Raigu, not the jolt of an earthquake, but the soothing balm of an aural massage.



*Murkrow*
XXO





Raigu
Mareep (F) [Static]
Health: 76% | Energy: 83%
Condition: Speed -2
_”woah upside-down woooooorld @.@”_
* Facade ~ Reflect ~ Heal Bell *

*Sangfroidish*
XXO

Oscar
Riolu (M) [Inner Focus] @ Soothe Bell
Health: 85% | Energy: 84%
Condition: Has a Substitute (1%)
_”be still, be calm, damnit sheep >:C”_
* Substitute (15%) ~ Bulldoze ~ Bulldoze *​



Spoiler: Rolls:



A3:
Bulldoze: Crit Chance (4/100, _CRITICAL HIT_)



*Calculations:*
Raigu’s Health:
99 – 9 (Bulldoze) – 12 (Bulldoze, Critical Hit) – 2 (Toxipoison) = 76%

Raigu’s Energy:
96 – 8 (Facade) – 1 (Reflect) – 3 (Heal Bell) – 1 (Reflect Upkeep) = 83%

Oscar’s Health:
100 – 15 (Medium Substitute) = 85%

Oscar’s Substitute:
15 – 14 (Facade) = 1%

Oscar’s Energy:
100 – 8 (Medium Substitute) – 4 (Bulldoze) – 4 (Bulldoze) = 84%


*Notes:*
-I spread Toxipoison damage across the round by dividing it by three. Here I rounded up, so Raigu took 2%.
-Crits bypass Reflect/Light Screen.
-There was a minor error with Raigu’s energy last round, fixed it its respective reffing.

-Murkrow masterfully commands the creature that contains within it the potential of his victory: a sheep.


----------



## Murkrow (May 1, 2015)

Then I think I'll start off with Magnet Rise, then follow up with Swift to take down the last of the substitute. Then we'll give him a taste of his own - or Ragu's medicine and use Toxic.

If he uses protect, use Cotton Guard
If he sets up another Substitute, use Thunderbolt instead of Toxic
If you get Taunted, use Charge Beam on the first move and/or use Thunderbolt on the third

Magnet Rise/Charge Beam ~ Swift/Cotton Guard ~ Toxic/Thunderbolt/Cotton Guard


----------



## Meowth (May 1, 2015)

(Raigu should have -2 Speed from those Bulldozes, incidentally.)

Fling some mud in her eyes before she can get airborne, then jump up and smack her with a *Sky Uppercut*. Finish with a *Double Team*, just to make it even harder for that muck to hit you.

*Mud Slap ~ Sky Uppercut ~ Double Team*


----------



## TruetoCheese (May 4, 2015)

*Round Thirteen*

*Murkrow*
XXO





Raigu
Mareep (F) [Static]
Health: 76% | Energy: 83%
Condition: Speed -2, Reflect (4 more actions) 
_”woah upside-down woooooorld @.@”_
* Magnet Rise/Charge Beam ~ Swift/Cotton Guard ~ Toxic/Thunderbolt/Cotton Guard *

*Sangfroidish*
XXO

Oscar
Riolu (M) [Inner Focus] @ Soothe Bell
Health: 85% | Energy: 84%
Condition: Has a Substitute (1%)
_”be still, be calm, damnit sheep >:C”_
* Mud Slap ~ Sky Uppercut ~ Double Team *​

Oscar’s palm flew to the ground, scooping up bits of loose dirt, some of it glassy and still warm from the eruption. He arched his back and curved his arm upwards, letting bits of the grime drip from his hands. Raigu shivered at the sight. Oscar lobbed the dirt at the Mareep, throwing his whole body into it. It smacked onto the sheep’s immaculate coat and sprayed across her eyes. Raigu tried to bat her lashes in an attempt to remove them, but realized she did not have lashes. She wasn’t able to see if she had lashes because her vision was now covered in brown splotches, the very same ones sliding coldly down her face. In an effort to reduce the contact she had with the ground, because it apparently had come up to meet her, she wiggled her hooves around. Little waves of electricity poured into the ground beneath her, then shot back up into her legs, as if filled with information on the earth beneath. She felt a tingle run up the inside of her bones, and suddenly the flat of her hooves felt air beneath them.

Oscar had anticipated this, and from his stance of quiet contemplation drew out an arm. He stretched his leg across the ground in a half-circle, spreading a curve in the dirt. The leg’s muscles were tensed, and he put all his weight down on it. And leapt. The Riolu’s blazing blue fist rocketed above his head as he flew, leaving a rush of air in his face. Raigu’s eyes widened as the Riolu drew close, and then shut when the Riolu stopped drawing close. The fist rammed into her chin, shooting her head upwards. She managed to do a barrel roll in  the air before spraying off a fan of stars defensively. Darkened sight be damned, the spinning, pointy projectiles had their own purpose. Oscar couldn’t have noticed this, as each one bashed into his substitute a faint numbness filled him as he watched. He dabbed his fingers where the stars would have struck him, and his skin pushed the feeling back with a tingle.

Raigu snorted, still spinning in the air, and a chunk of purple goo flew at a harsh downward angle. Given spiraling force by the rotating sheep, it sailed through the air right onto Oscar’s stilled forehead. He had tried to shuffle his feet as it drew close, but he couldn’t. They remained locked in place, he felt the movements beneath him. Or what should have been movements, but nothing happened. He knew he was telling his muscles to move, and they were, but he couldn’t feel their effects. He growled, were they moving at all?


*Murkrow*
XXO





Raigu
Mareep (F) [Static]
Health: 68% | Energy: 69%
Condition: Speed -2, Accuracy -1, Reflect (1 more action), Magnet Risen (3 more actions)
_”woah higher upside-down world o.o”_
* Magnet Rise ~ Swift ~ Toxic *

*Sangfroidish*
XXO

Oscar
Riolu (M) [Inner Focus] @ Soothe Bell
Health: 84% | Energy: 78%
Condition: Toxipoisned (2% damage next round), Paralysed (Severe)
_”move like brick?”_
* Mud-Slap ~ Sky Uppercut ~ Paralysed! *​


Spoiler: Rolls:



A2:
Sky Uppercut: Accuracy (63/100, HIT)
Static: (19/100, _PARALYSIS_)

A3:
Paralysis: (18/100, _PARALYSED_)
Toxic: (26/100, HIT)





Spoiler: Calculations:



Raigu’s Health:
76 – 3 (Mud-Slap) – 5 (Sky Uppercut) = 68%

Raigu’s Energy:
83 – 4 (Magnet Rise) – 3 (Swift) – 4 (Toxic) - 3 (Reflect Upkeep) = 69%

Oscar’s Health:
85 – 1 (Toxipoison) = 84%

Oscar’s Substitute:
1 – 6 (Swift) = point’d.

Oscar’s Energy:
84 – 2 (Mud-Slap) – 4 (Sky Uppercut) = 78%



*Notes:*
-I neglected to mention that Reflect was up for the round, so my bad on that. If this is a significant enough problem and Murkrow consents, I'll do a recommand of Oscar's second action with a move of your choice, Sangfroidish.
-As of the third action, Raigu was faster, so she moved first. Not that it mattered, since Double Team was haxxed out.

-Sangfroidish commands next.


----------



## Meowth (May 4, 2015)

God damn Static argh

Two can play at that game, Oscar. Keep hitting her with *Force Palm*s and hope you can paralyse her right back. If she's protecting, use *Work Up*, and if you're too paralysed to act try to *Chill *instead.

*Force Palm/Work Up/Chill x3*


----------



## Murkrow (May 15, 2015)

I forgot to ask - does Raigu not have legs because she's floating?

It's a good job you're not that annoying Scraggy, so you can't shed your skin! Hopefully that Toxic will persist so maybe we can stall this one out.

Start off with a Cotton Guard, then use Double Team to make yourself harder to hit. If you get super lucky and you somehow avoid any damage, make a Substitute. Otherwise get that Reflect back up.

Cotton Guard ~ Double Team ~ Substitute (15%) / Reflect


----------



## shy ♡ (Jun 25, 2015)

*The Reverse Bubble Bowl*

The arena is in a hemisphere of air at the bottom of a lake. Outside of the dome are seats that are to be used by divers or water-type Pokémon.
Nothing is special about the arena itself but there is no solid object separating the air and water, the integrity of the dome is maintained by psychic Pokémon.
Objects (inluding water) can pass both ways through the dome if needed.​​​
*Murkrow (xxO)*

Raigu (f) <static>
Health: 68%
Energy: 69%
- ”woah higher upside-down world o.o” Speed -2, Accuracy -1, Reflect (1 more action), Magnet Risen (3 more actions)

*Sangfroidish (xxO)*

Oscar (m) <inner focus> @soothe bell
Health: 84%
Energy: 78%
”move like brick?” Toxipoisned (2% damage next round), Paralysed (Severe)​
Somehow Oscar managed to move first, running towards the floating sheep with palm outstretched and smacking her down. Raigu yelped, but her barrier dulled the impact before she hit the ocean sand and bounced her back up into the air like a balloon. She couldn’t really maintain her balance, flailing her chubby legs to keep her head up and tail down, but she didn’t need to so much anyhow. She’d right herself eventually when the momentum stopped her swirling.

Giving up, she continued to twirl midair, closing her eyes to ignore the dizzying sight of ground and water criss-crossing her sight. Focusing, squinting her eyes harder and harder, the puff around her seemed to double, triple, as if they were breeding, covering her entirely - even stretching across her legs and face. Only her eyes were visible; she was just a giant big yellow puff with a tail except for those eyes.

Oscar would be amused if not for the dull ache of poison and twitching muscles. At least the reflect barrier finally fizzed out, just in time for another attack. He ran forth and slapped the floating mareep hard, but it did even less than last time, barely tossing her an inch through the air. She let out only a tiny squeak this time, her new puffy coat taking most of the impact.

And now she had to _move_. Her eyes squinted with exertion as she began to flail her legs furiously, bits of fluff shaking off with each swing. No matter how hard she ran, she could only push herself through the air by inches, just enough for a single mirage to pull itself from her. She stopped her efforts and panted from the exertion, her double mimicking her perfectly. 

Now the two both tightened their eyes, raising up another shield like the one that had just faded. Oscar needed no help figuring it out - a reflect, nothing new - and so he jumped over to one of the sheep, guessing quickly, and slapped her across the face. He hit solid sheep, the mirage fading immediately as Raigu’s concentration was broken by the hit - though just barely. The combination of reflect and thick fleece was enough to dull the smack enough that Raigu didn’t even flinch.​
*Murkrow (xxO)*

Raigu (f) <static>
Health: 60%
Energy: 63%
- ”Bye bye twin…” +3 def, -2 speed, reflect active (4 more actions).

*Sangfroidish (xxO)*

Oscar (m) <inner focus> @soothe bell
Health: 82%
Energy: 78%
”Can’t escape me that easily!” Poisoned (severe, 3% next round), paralysed (severe)

*Final Notes:*

 Mareep are pretty slow, and with -2 speed, Raigu managed only one clone.
 Oscar wasn’t parahaxxed all round.
 The pokes are at exactly the same speed so whoever goes first is randomized.
 Also fyi, electric types can’t be paralyzed so that… didn’t happen.
 Raigu’s accuracy drop faded at the end of the round.
 Also… apologies if quality is low, headache + pain meds ._. but I wanted to get this in so you didn’t have to wait longer.
 Murkrow next.


----------



## Murkrow (Jun 27, 2015)

I don't think I'll be able to completely stall the rest of the match. We'll have to attack at least a bit if we want to win this.

Rather than Protect twice and attack in the middle, I think you should d the opposite and only Protect once. I don't think the speed difference will be too much of a hassle but just to make things easier to predict start off with an Electroweb and do another one if the first didn't hit. If the first did hit, use Headbutt instead. Hopefully Oscar will flinch if not paralysed.

Electroweb ~ Protect ~ Electroweb/Headbutt


----------



## Meowth (Jun 27, 2015)

I swear I'll never get used to that "electric types not getting paralysed any more" retcon >:/

Anyway, all was not for naught! We're at least in the lead, and if we keep chipping away at her we ought to remain so. Having your speed levelled out with hers shouldn't be a concern since you're nearly twice as fast anyway, so we won't do anything about those Electrowebs. What we _will_ do something about is that Reflect, because our non-physical repertoire is too limited for it remaining to be a good thing. Give her a *Brick Break* to get it out of the way, and while she's protecting, give me a *Swords Dance* to counteract the effects of that wool. Finally, try and hit her with a *Cross Chop*, unless you were paralysed first action and the reflect yet remains, in which case get rid of it instead.

*Brick Break ~ Swords Dance ~ Cross Chop/Brick Break*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 27, 2015)

butting in to note that cotton guard raises defense by three stages


----------



## shy ♡ (Jun 28, 2015)

Dammit :c fixed.


----------



## shy ♡ (Jul 5, 2015)

*The Reverse Bubble Bowl*

The arena is in a hemisphere of air at the bottom of a lake. Outside of the dome are seats that are to be used by divers or water-type Pokémon.
Nothing is special about the arena itself but there is no solid object separating the air and water, the integrity of the dome is maintained by psychic Pokémon.
Objects (inluding water) can pass both ways through the dome if needed.​​​
*Murkrow (xxO)*

Raigu (f) <static>
Health: 60%
Energy: 63%
- ”Bye bye twin…” +3 def, -2 speed, reflect active (4 more actions).

*Sangfroidish (xxO)*

Oscar (m) <inner focus> @soothe bell
Health: 82%
Energy: 78%
”Can’t escape me that easily!” Poisoned (severe, 4% next round), paralysed (severe)​
Raigu bleats discontent at having to walk again, shaking her heavy coat in dismay. Tiny sparks shimmer out of the fleece and spread like a spider-web, coating out onto Oscar’s skin and tangling him, though he mostly notices the painful shocks as he tries to quickly brush them off. They’re too sticky, though, netting him quite thoroughly, and he soon gives up. 

Instead he draws a fist back and runs at the sheep, slamming it down and through the reflective barrier - and it shatters to pieces, his fist hitting home on her soft hide. There’s still a wall of fleece protecting her, and she only mewls lightly at the blow, eyeing the riolu disdainfully. Oscar backs away slowly, shaking clinging sparks off his hand.

A new barrier rises to replace the broken one - much brighter, and clearly unbreakable. Oscar’s not dumb enough to try and hit through it, so he chooses instead to dance. It’s hard, with his muscles seizing at random moments and the electric netting coating his limbs, but he works through it, rubbing his metal spears together and intertwining his limbs in a strange warrior dance that lifts his spirits for the remainder of the battle. He feels stronger now, ready to beat that sheep into submission.

So does Raigu, though, and as her shield falls her head comes barrelling through, smashing into Oscar’s like a ton of bricks. He yelps in shock more than anything, tumbling over onto his back, suddenly unable to get up - it’s finally happened. His body is frozen stiff, completely prone on his backside, and he can’t move. He swears silent vengeance, but that’s all he can do for now…​
*Murkrow (xxO)*

Raigu (f) <static>
Health: 55%
Energy: 53%
- ‘:3’ +3 def, -2 speed.

*Sangfroidish (xxO)*

Oscar (m) <inner focus> @soothe bell
Health: 66%
Energy: 72%
‘I’m gonna kill you, gdi…’ Poisoned (severe, 4% next round), paralysed (severe); +2 attack, -1 speed.

*Final Notes:*

 Oscar was fully paralyzed on the third action.
 Sangfroidish next.


----------



## Meowth (Jul 5, 2015)

Okay, our lead is diminishing quite worryingly. It's time to bring out the big guns. Hit her with *Earthquake*s, but if she puts up another Reflect or uses Magnet Rise, switch to *Brick Break* (if the Reflect's down and she's grounded but doesn't renew it, default back to Earthquake). If she protects, makes herself unhittable, or uses Cotton Guard again, use *Swords Dance*.

*Earthquake/Brick Break/Swords Dance x3*


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 6, 2015)

Start off with a Magnet Rise, since Brick Break is more preferable than Earthquake.
Then, use Cotton Guard again, which should mean he uses Swords Dance again. Then, use a final Headbutt and hope for a flinch.

Magnet Rise ~ Cotton Guard ~ Headbutt


----------



## shy ♡ (Jul 22, 2015)

*The Reverse Bubble Bowl*

The arena is in a hemisphere of air at the bottom of a lake. Outside of the dome are seats that are to be used by divers or water-type Pokémon.
Nothing is special about the arena itself but there is no solid object separating the air and water, the integrity of the dome is maintained by psychic Pokémon.
Objects (inluding water) can pass both ways through the dome if needed.​​​
*Murkrow (xxO)*

Raigu (f) <static>
Health: 55%
Energy: 53%
- ‘:3’ +3 def, -2 speed.

*Sangfroidish (xxO)*

Oscar (m) <inner focus> @soothe bell
Health: 66%
Energy: 72%
‘I’m gonna kill you, gdi…’ Poisoned (severe, 4% this round), paralysed (moderate); +2 attack, -1 speed.​
Raigu wriggles, kicking against the magnetic field holding her down, and strides steadfastly into the air. She floats up quite lazily, unable to really control her movements now, and looking like a puffed-up balloon with her poofy coat, but at least she’s invulnerable to any nasty earthquakes, right…? That’s what counts. 

Just as she’s beginning to feel more comfortable, Oscar comes wheeling in fist-raised and slamming her right back to the ground. She bounces back into the air with a seriously pained expression, shaking her head to try and forget what just happened - that hurt _so much more_ than those previous punches, she really didn’t expect that… 

As if to deterr any more hits like that, she concentrates hard and poofs up to twice her size again, fleece doubling on itself to cover her almost entirely. She looks like a literal dust mite now - no extremities visible at all. It’s a wonder she can see out of all that hair. Oscar rolls his eyes, figuring he might as well boost himself given this time, and he repeats his awkward dance from before. He feels even more limber now, though how much it’ll help against all that… poof… is unclear.

The solid wall of fleece now barrels towards Oscar, smacking him with where her head presumably is against his. Somehow the fleece doesn’t soften the blow, and he stumbles back before hitting back hard, punching her away with all his might. She swivels through the air like a thrown football, eventually slowing down a few feet away, but she doesn’t seem as hurt as before - at least, she didn’t cry out in pain, and it’s impossible to tell otherwise. A bit of fleece did rub off on Oscar’s fist, though, and he quickly shakes it off.​
*Murkrow (xxO)*

Raigu (f) <static, levitate>
Health: 39%
Energy: 43%
- *wriggles* +5 def, -1 speed. Levitating (2 more actions).

*Sangfroidish (xxO)*

Oscar (m) <inner focus> @soothe bell
Health: 55%
Energy: 64%
- ‘Hair isn’t supposed to grow that fast it’s really gross :C’ Poisoned (severe, 5% next round), paralysed (moderate); +4 attack, -1 speed.

*Final Notes:*

 sorryyy for the wait :c starting to feel a bit better now so hopefully things’ll get back on track…
 Oscar’s paralyses lightened at the beginning of the round.
 The first Brick Break was a crit.
 Just another fyi that Oscar has Inner Focus and can’t be flinched.
 Raigu’s speed drops are starting to fade; Oscar’s speed drop will also be gone at the end of next round. The Cotton Guard is also wearing off slowly.
 Murkrow next.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 2, 2015)

Oops, didn't think about that immunity to flinching.

Okay so we're going to start trying to stalling this one out. Use Protect twice with an attack in between. No more Headbutts. Body Slam is much more powerful but instead maybe we'll get lucky with a Signal Beam. If he protects, use Substitute.

Protect ~ Signal Beam/Substitute (10%) ~ Protect


----------



## Meowth (Aug 2, 2015)

There's not much of any use we can do first action besides buff, so give me a *Bulk Up* so we can deal regular damage through that fluff. Signal Beam doesn't worry us too much with our Bug resistance and all, unless it confuses us, so we'll take that action to burn some of her wool off with a *Blaze Kick*. On the last action, give her a smack through that shield with a *Feint *to wear her down just a little extra. If you _do_ get confused, though, *Chill *and try to clear your head.

*Bulk Up ~ Blaze Kick ~ Feint/Chill*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 7, 2015)

*Round Eighteen*​
*Murkrow*

*Raigu* 
*Ability*: Static
*Health*: 39%
*Energy*: 43%
*Status*: *wriggles* Levitating with Magnet Rise (2 more actions). _+5 Defense, -1 Speed_.

*Sangfroidish*

*Oscar*  @ Soothe Bell
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 55%
*Energy*: 64%
*Status*: "Hair isn't supposed to grow that fast, it's really gross :C" Toxic poisoned (4% last round). Mildly paralyzed (9% failure chance). _+4 Attack, -1 Speed_.

------------------------------​
Oscar takes a deep breath, and Raigu immediately bleats in alarm and summons up a shimmering bubble of energy to protect herself from the onslaught that's surely incoming.

The Riolu blinks. Okay, fine. He wasn't planning on getting anywhere near all that fluff anyway. He's got allergies, you know? Yeah. That's it. "What are you just standing there for? Your sweat will only make you stronger! Defending is the best attack! _Drop to the floor and give me five_!" yells Sangfroidish from the sidelines.

Oscar gives him ten, and doesn't even break a sweat. He's just that good at push-ups. Flexing his arms, he notices his beautifully-sculpted biceps becoming even more beautifully sculpted, the better to attack and defend with. His Super Trainer's words echo through his head: "_Offense is the best defense! Defense is the best offense! FLOAT LIKE A BUTTERFREE, STING LIKE A BEEDRILL!_" He never did work out what the last one was supposed to mean, but he's sure it's good advice.

"Baaaaaa," bleats Raigu adorably. Adorable ropes of coloured light float adorably from her adorable ears, twisting and snaking through the air to fill Oscar's ears with an uncomfortable buzz. He hisses and shakes his head in irritation, attempting to clear it of the sound. "Baaaaaa," bleats Raigu in satisfaction (adorably).

Oh, Oscar just can't stand all that fluff and that buzzing and that cuteness! He will float towards his opponent like a Butterfree and sting her like a Beedrill! Yes! He hurtles floats forward through the air, one leg extended, and the outstretched foot bursts into flame. His foot collides straight with Raigu's poofy coat, burning some layers of cotton away and penetrating to the skin underneath. "Baaaaaa," bleats Raigu in pain adorably, as the magnetic field holding her up abruptly fizzles and she falls down to the ground (adorably).

Unwilling to risk any more damage to her precious fur coat, Raigu whips up another shield of near-transparent energy to protect herself. Oscar hesitates, but his Super Trainer will have none of this. "Come on! Bust right through and come out on the other side of speed!" he screams in what's probably meant to be an encouraging matter.

And so Raigu leaps forward, feinting a jab to the right so that Raigu prematurely lets down her shield. He's not so sure about the other side of speed, though: when he punches her lightly through the cotton, a few jolts of electricity jump off it to course through his muscles, stiffening them again just as they were starting to recover.

------------------------------​
*Murkrow*

*Raigu* 
*Ability*: Static
*Health*: 27%
*Energy*: 35%
*Status*: Bleating adorably. _+3 Defense_.
*Used*: Protect ~ Signal Beam ~ Protect

*Sangfroidish*

*Oscar*  @ Soothe Bell
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 45%
*Energy*: 53%
*Status*: Cursing his luck. Toxic poisoned (5% this round). Moderately paralyzed (13% failure chance). _+5 Attack, +1 Defense_.
*Used*: Bulk Up ~ Blaze Kick ~ Feint

*Arena Status*

 Nothing of note.

*Damage and Energy*

 Raigu's Health: 39% - 8% (Blaze Kick) - 4% (Feint) = 27%
 Raigu's Energy: 43% - 2% (Protect) - 4% (Signal Beam) - 2% (Protect) = 35%
 Oscar's Health: 55% - 5% (Signal Beam) - 5% (poison) = 45%
 Oscar's Energy: 64% - 2% (Bulk Up) - 6% (Blaze Kick) - 3% (Feint) = 53%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Raigu (35) > Oscar (20).
 Blaze Kick burned off enough of the cotton to reduce Raigu's Defense by two stages.
 Magnet Rise wore off after the second action.
 Oscar's Feint triggered Static, which worsened his paralysis to moderate.
 Both Pokémon's Speed drops faded at the end of the round.
 *Sangfroidish* commands first.


----------



## Meowth (Aug 7, 2015)

oh shitting bugger

Right, time to go all out again. *Bulldoze* her face off so she'll have to either eat a supereffective hit or lose a turn to use Magnet Rise. If she's levitating when the time comes for you to attack, use *Brick Break* instead, and if she protects, use *Feint*.

*Bulldoze/Brick Break/Feint x3*


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 9, 2015)

Oh phooey, I was so distracted by him being immune to flinching I forgot to check type advantages while looking for a move to use instead.

Okay okay, we'll start off by levitating, I think that's the best thing to do there. I want to use rest and although I didn't ban direct healing while making the stage it feels a bit cheap :c
I can't use reflect since that brick break would go straight through it, but your wool has worn off enough that it wouldn't be a waste to use it so use Cotton Guard. Since his attack is at +5 a Swagger shouldn't be too dangerous. We'll make sure he's confused this time.

Magnet Rise ~ Cotton Guard ~ Swagger


----------



## Eifie (Aug 9, 2015)

*Round Nineteen*​
*Murkrow*

*Raigu* 
*Ability*: Static
*Health*: 27%
*Energy*: 35%
*Status*: Bleating adorably. _+3 Defense_.

*Sangfroidish*

*Oscar*  @ Soothe Bell
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 45%
*Energy*: 53%
*Status*: Cursing his luck. Toxic poisoned (5% last round). Moderately paralyzed (13% failure chance). _+5 Attack, +1 Defense_.

------------------------------​
"Baaaaaa," bleats Raigu adorably, and the magnetic currents running beneath the Bubble Bowl respond to her plea. Electricity sparks from the ground, and the Mareep majestically floats a few feet up into the air, fluffy coat puffed out even further from the static running through it. Grumbling to himself, Oscar leaps forward with a bit of difficulty from his cramped muscles and delivers a swift one-two punch to Raigu's head, and the Mareep bleats adorably again, this time in pain, as the blows land perfectly on the vulnerable joints of her horns.

Shaking her head in distress, Raigu takes a deep breath, and her fluffy, shedding coat expands to even more ridiculous proportions, overwhelming her entire body with cuteness and fuzz. The Mareep examines her new figure and bleats in adorable satisfaction. Oscar, however, is unmoved. Hurtling forward again, he prays for no more horrible sparks to jump out at him as he punches Raigu right in her new fluffy coat, cottony mass shielding her from the blow, and breathes a sigh of relief as his luck holds.

Now suitably fluffed up, Raigu is ready to wreak ultimate destruction. Meeting her opponent's eyes, she begins to bleat in an adorably taunting manner, setting off a few sparks from her fur to remind Oscar of how he is _totally_ at the mercy of her cottony electric self. The Riolu impatiently gnashes his teeth, wishing his opponent would just _faint already_, and makes to run forward again—but in his rush he manages to stumble over his own feet, instead hitting his head hard on the ocean floor. _Ugh_. What a stupid mistake.

------------------------------​
*Murkrow*

*Raigu* 
*Ability*: Static
*Health*: 3%
*Energy*: 24%
*Status*: Trembling beneath all her cotton. Levitating with Magnet Rise (2 more actions). _+5 Defense_.
*Used*: Magnet Rise ~ Cotton Guard ~ Swagger

*Sangfroidish*

*Oscar*  @ Soothe Bell
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 30%
*Energy*: 45%
*Status*: Boiling over with fury. Toxic poisoned (6% this round). Severely confused (40% failure chance). Mildly paralyzed (7% failure chance). _+6 Attack, +1 Defense_.
*Used*: Brick Break ~ Brick Break ~ [confused]

*Arena Status*

 Nothing of note.

*Damage and Energy*

 Raigu's Health: 27% - 15% (Brick Break) - 9% (Brick Break) = 3%
 Raigu's Energy: 35% - 4% (Magnet Rise) - 3% (Cotton Guard) - 4% (Swagger) = 24%
 Oscar's Health: 45% - 9% (confusionfail) - 6% (poison) = 30%
 Oscar's Energy: 53% - 4% (Brick Break) - 4% (Brick Break) = 45%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Raigu (35) > Oscar (30).
 Oscar's first Brick Break was a critical hit.
 Oscar's paralysis faded to mild after the first action.
 A bit more of Raigu's cotton also wore off after the first action. I'm not really sure what speed pathos was having it fade at, so I'm just kind of eyeballing it here.
 Oscar hit himself in confusion on the third action. He did so much damage to himself that it further reduced his confusion chance.
 *Murkrow* commands first.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 9, 2015)

3% health left? It doesn't look good. We're _should_ cover all bases if we want any chance of surviving. But since defeat looks so likely, a bit of recklessness might be necessary. I think we ought to forget about being too defensive and go all-out, but first...

40% chance of confusion and 7% chance of paralysis - if my maths is good (and it isn't) I estimate that's a total chance of 42% that they won't get an attack off at all for a given action. That's not good enough for me. Oscar, you're a boy right? Let's get him Attracted to you.


Then follow up with two Thunders. Hopefully the spectators will be safe...
If he uses Protect, which I doubt but we'll see, break some holes in the dome with a Rain Dance


Attract ~ Rain Dance/Thunder ~ Rain Dance/Thunder


----------



## Meowth (Aug 9, 2015)

Victory's so close we can taste it, Oscar! Don't let that confusion/paralysis get you down. I believe in you!

If you can get off an attack first action, knock her right out of there with a *Vacuum Wave* before she can get making any eyes at you. (What does she think you are, a Welshman?) If you can't, uh, just keep Vacuum Waving anyway I guess? But srsly don't be para/confusehaxed

*Vacuum Wave x3*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 9, 2015)

*Round Twenty*​
*Murkrow*

*Raigu* 
*Ability*: Static
*Health*: 3%
*Energy*: 24%
*Status*: Trembling beneath all her cotton. Levitating with Magnet Rise (2 more actions). _+5 Defense_.

*Sangfroidish*

*Oscar*  @ Soothe Bell
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 30%
*Energy*: 45%
*Status*: Boiling over with fury. Toxic poisoned (6% this round). Severely confused (40% failure chance). Mildly paralyzed (7% failure chance). _+6 Attack, +1 Defense_.

------------------------------​
Not wasting a moment, Oscar wills his muscles to respond just this one last time and raises his arms in front of him, palms outstretched. Digging his feet into the ground, he closes his eyes and unleashes a wave of pure Fighting-type energy from his hands, that quickly snakes forward to suck all of Raigu's cotton away. Poor Raigu, coatless, utters one last, pathetic (yet adorable) bleat before falling to his side in shock, where he is instantly recalled with promises of a visit to the Baa Spa, stat.

------------------------------​
*Murkrow*

*Raigu* 
*Ability*: Static
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 24%
*Status*: Finally, adorably defeated.
*Used*: nothing

*Sangfroidish*

*Oscar*  @ Soothe Bell
*Ability*: Inner Focus
*Health*: 30%
*Energy*: 43%
*Status*: Victorious at last.
*Used*: Vacuum Wave

*Arena Status*

 Nothing of note.

*Damage and Energy*

 Raigu's Health: 3% - 5% (Vacuum Wave) = 0%
 Raigu's Energy: 24%
 Oscar's Health: 30%
 Oscar's Energy: 45% - 2% (Vacuum Wave) = 43%

*Notes*

 The rolls were pretty high. Lucky Oscar! A valiant fight to the end by both Oscar and adorable Raigu. :3
 Sangfroidish gets $24, Murkrow gets $12, and TruetoCheese, pathos, and I split $15. Havel gets 2 exp, Bendigeidfran gets 2 exp, Nikki gets 1 exp, Neku gets 3 exp, Raigu gets 2 exp, and Oscar gets 2 exp (and 3 happiness). Good game, both of you!


----------



## Meowth (Aug 9, 2015)

Raigu's not dead, she still has 3% health

Good game, Murkrow! I was sure you were going to peek out ahead of me toward the end there, but I guess the RNG gods are preserving me for greatness. And many thanks for reffing, Cheese/pathos/Eif!


----------



## Eifie (Aug 9, 2015)

Sangfroidish said:


> Raigu's not dead, she still has 3% health


I just didn't want to admit it ;;


----------

